# 4 Jahre alter PC - Heutiger Wert?



## SackwalzNR1 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ,
meinen Rechner hatte ich mir Ende 2007 gekauft. Er läuft bis heute einwandfrei, nur ein neues
Netzteil hab' ich ihm letztes Jahr spendiert. Der Rechner hat folgende Hardware:

Mainboard: Asus P5N-E Sli
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 8800gt (1024mb)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 (2x2,66ghz)
RAM: Team Elite 4x1 GB DDR2 (2xDualchannel)
Netzteil: Combat Power 750W
Laufwerke: Genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht, aber ist 1 DVD Laufwerk und 1 DVD Brenner, je von LG.
Gehäuse: kA. Geschätzter Wert: 15-20€ ^^.

So. Diesen Rechner möchte ich jetzt an nen Kollegen verkaufen. Allerdings kann ich nicht so recht einschätzen, wieviel
das Ding jetzt noch wert ist  .
Deshalb bitte ich die Community um Hilfe bei der Schätzung des heutigen Wertes.

Danke im Voraus  .
LG Walze


----------



## Vordack (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man davon ausgeht dfaß man einen neuen Rechner heutzutage für sagen wir 600 Euro bekommt würde ich schon mal sagen dass so 200-250 Euro die Obergrenze wären. An nen "Kumpel" würde ich 200 als Obergrenze machen, wenn überhaupt.

Hier als Beispiel mal ein Ebay Angebot: Gamer PC 460 GTX Hawk 4 GB Ram Skill 500 GB ASUS M3N78 Pro AMD 7850 Dual-Core | eBay

GAMER COMPUTER AMD Phenom X4 4x3,2GHz-8GB KOMPLETT PC | eBay


----------



## SackwalzNR1 (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort  .
So 200-250€ hatte ich mir auch vorgestellt. Ich mach dem Kollege mal das Angebot.
Dann steh ich ohne Rechner da  . Aber ich nutz das gleich um mir nen neuen Rechner zuzulegen,
ist grad ein guter Zeitpunkt. Ich hatte da was von Ultraforce im Sinn:

ULTRAFORCE - Highend Gamer PC, Multimedia Computer by Ultron AG - Gamer PCs, Spiele PCs vom Fachmann Ultraforce - Black Edition inkl. Game v.1 60229

Mein Budget sind so 1000-1100€, also würde das passen.


----------



## Vordack (5. Dezember 2011)

Nur als Tip, mehr als 600-700 Euro sollte man wirklich nichtn in nen neuen PC investieren (mit guter Graka, 8 GB RAM...). Da ist es sinnvoller 1 x im Jahr etwas aufzurüsten. Es ist günstiger und spiele laufen besser.

PC Games hat eigentlich immer ganz gute im Angebot wenn Du nicht selber schrauben möchtest.

Hier ein paar Beispiele:
PC Games Hardware Gaming-PC SSD+HD6870-Edition W7HP64
PC Games Hardware Performance-PC SSD+GTX560-Edition W7HP64

Ach ja, ich arbeite nicht bei PC-Games und bekomme auch keine Provision 

Bei dem PC den Du verlinkt hast sehe ich auf die schnelle nur daß der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte ein schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben. Sie halten etwas länger als die P/L-Sieger, sind aber unverhältnismäßig teurer. Aber "sehr gut" ist er natürlich   Wobei es mich stören würde keine SSD zu haben. Andere würde es wohl stören daß anscheinend keine Soundkarte mit dabei ist ("nur" Onboard Sound).

Nein, ich will ihn Dir nicht madig machen, aber auf eine SSD würde ich heute nicht mehr verzichten wollen. Also 1 SSD für Dein Betriebssystem/Priogramme und 1 HDD als Massenspeicher.


----------



## Fraggerick (5. Dezember 2011)

ich find die kombination aus einer so schwachen grafikkarte und einem so starken prozessor eigenartig. typische mediamarkt-bauernfängerei.

ich werf mal die behauptung in den raum, das du mit einem i3-2100 und einer gtx 590 "deutlich" mehr frames in spielen hast. (und auch ganz andere auflösungen fahren kannst, zB 3 monitore inkl 3d! ohne das der in die knie geht!)

mach hier in der kaufberatung einen thread auf, poste dein budget, und lass dir irgendwas nettes mit ner gtx-560ti / gtx570 und nem i5-2500k zusammenbauen. das ist für reines daddeln zwar immernoch zu cpu lastig, aber alle mal sinvoller als das was ultraforce da an den mann bringen will. mein pc in der sig ist zB vergleich bar mit nem i3-2100 und ner gtx 580... und stellt bf3 in ultra problemlos dar


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Das beste wäre ein PC für um die 700-800€ mit nem i5-2400 oder 2500, dazu eine Nvidia GTX 560 Ti, MAXIMAL eine GTX 570, wobei die inzwischen eigentlich schon wieder zu teuer ist (mind 270€, also 80-90€ als eine GTX 560 Ti und somit fast 50% AUfpreis, obwohl die nur 5-15% besser ist....). Also meiner Meinung nach lieber ine GTX 560 Ti und dann lieber halt "schon" in nem Jahr VIELLEICHT die Grafikkarte auftüsten - an sich sollte es aber 2 Jahre reichen, bis man an eine neue Graka denken könnte, sofern man nicht im Wahn gefangen ist, alles auf "maximalsten" (ich nehm bewusst ein Wort, das es an sich nicht gibt  ) Einstellungen spielen können zu müssen, die eh nur bei Screenshotvergleichen wirklich "besser" aussehen als "nur" hohe Einstellungen. Die CPU bei einem 700€ wäre jedenfalls schon so stark, dass die garanrtiert mind. 3 Jahre hält, vor allem wenn Du die letzten 12-24 Monate trotz "nur" Dualcore noch passabel zurechtgekommen bist.


Zum alten PC: für 400-450€ könnte man einen nagelneuen PC zusammenstellen, der sogar schon deutlich stärker wäre: AM3-Board 50€, guter AM3-Dualcore 50€, 4GB RAM 20€, AMD 6770 80€ => da laufen bei einem Dualcore die Spiele fast doppelt so schnell wie mit einer 880 GT, dann noch Festplatte 100€, Gehäuse und Netzeil ca 100€, DVD-Brenner 200€. 

Daher sind für den alten PC 200-250€ absolut o.k., aber mehr ist da als fairer Preis nicht drin.


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Dezember 2011)

> ....DVD-Brenner 200€.



Eine Null zu viel


----------



## Taion (9. Januar 2012)

Schön guten Tag, ich bin zufälligerweise auf dieses Forum gestoßen, und finde die Antworten und Tipps äußerst interessant, da ich mehr oder weniger das selbe Problem habe, wollte ich einfach mal hier reinschreiben, ich will mir komplett einen neuen PC zulegen, und daher meine Frage würde sich einer von den hier anbieten: 

XMX Gaming Computer Core i5-2500K, 4x3.30Ghz @ 4x4.2Ghz, 8192MB,
ULTRAFORCE - Highend Gamer PC, Multimedia Computer by Ultron AG - Gamer PCs, Spiele PCs vom Fachmann Ultraforce - Black Edition inkl. Game v.2 60237
PC Systeme von TecDirekt GmbH - Qualit
? Danke im vorraus, würde mich echt sehr interessieren


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

Der zweite ist da am besten, allerdings könnte man zu dem Preis auch sich selber einen besseren für Spiele zusammenstellen. 

bzw: wenn man bei dem PC statt des i5-2500 einen AMD X4 955/965 nehmen würde, sollte das soviel billiger sein, dass man dafür bei der Graka eine GTX 560 Ti oder eine AMD 6950 nehmen kann (die beiden Karten kosten ca 180-200€) - das wäre ingesamt die stärkere Kombination. Denn die GTX 560 ohne den Zusatz "Ti" ist sogar schwächer als eine AMD 6870, die man für 140€ bekommen kann. Und ein i5-2500 ist ca. 60-80€ teurer als ein i5-2500, das heißt die 60-80€ wären in einer stärkeren Grafikkarte besser angelegt.

Wird aber sicher schwer, dann GENAU so einen Fertig-PC zu finden.


----------



## Taion (9. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bzw: wenn man bei dem PC statt des i5-2500 einen AMD X4 955/965 nehmen würde, sollte das soviel billiger sein, dass man dafür bei der Graka eine GTX 560 Ti oder eine AMD 6950 nehmen kann (die beiden Karten kosten ca 180-200€) - das wäre ingesamt die stärkere Kombination. Denn die GTX 560 ohne den Zusatz "Ti" ist sogar schwächer als eine AMD 6870, die man für 140€ bekommen kann. Und ein i5-2500 ist ca. 60-80€ teurer als ein i5-2500, das heißt die 60-80€ wären in einer stärkeren Grafikkarte besser angelegt.
> 
> Wird aber sicher schwer, dann GENAU so einen Fertig-PC zu finden.


 
du hättest nicht zufälligerweise ein angebot das deinen angaben entspricht?  
und vielen dank für die schnelle rückmeldung  werde ausschau halten


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

Hier, sogar zufällig auch für 730€: http://www.amazon.de/Sedatech-4x3-20Ghz-Geforce-GTX560ti-Netzteil/dp/B005FWWXSU/

mit Win7 dabei gibt es den für 810€: http://www.amazon.de/Sedatech-4x3-20Ghz-Geforce-GTX560ti-Netzteil/dp/B004SUODWE/



Wenn Du so einen PC selber zusammenstellst, kannst Du so einen ähnlichen für ca 670-690€ zusammenstellen - da ist dann nur die Festplatte kleiner (Festplatten sind aktuell auch sehr teuer) - hab Dir mal ein Bild angefügt vom hardwareversand.de PC-Konfigurator. Viel billger ist das also nicht, der PC bei amazon ist also vom Preis nicht schlecht. Einziger "Nachteil" ist, dass das Mainboard bei dem PC ein recht billiges ist. In dem von mir zusammengestellten PC ist ca 50% teureres, aber auch besser ausgestattetes und "zukunftsicheres" Board drin.


----------



## Taion (9. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hier, sogar zufällig auch für 730€: http://www.amazon.de/Sedatech-4x3-20Ghz-Geforce-GTX560ti-Netzteil/dp/B005FWWXSU/
> 
> mit Win7 dabei gibt es den für 810€: Sedatech - PC Gamer Expert - AMD Phenom II X4 955: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ...


 
wow, vieln vieln dank für diese mühe, ist echt genial von dir  
hätte nurnoch eine Frage, also würdest den AMD einen i5 2500k vorziehen fürs gaming? bzw nen i5 2500

und nochmal danke, denke ich mach's so wie du sagtest

ach und welches mainboard sei schlechter? das von amazon oder das zuammengestellte von dir?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

Mein Board ist besser 

Der i5-2500 ist besser als der AMD, aber wenn dann halt die Grafikkarte bei dem PC schlechter ist, bringt der i5-2500 nix.

Ein X4 955 oder 965 oder 970 zusammen mit einer Nviaia GTx 560 Ti oder AMD 6950 ist besser als ein i5-2500 mit nur einer GTX 560 (ohne "Ti" ). ABER wenn die Grafikkarte die gleiche wäre, DANN wär der Intel besser.


----------



## Taion (9. Januar 2012)

Guten Tag, ich bins nochmal, hab noch paar recherchen gemacht und hab folgende gefunden:
weiß net ob das hier spamming oder sowas ist, ich hoffe nicht, kann jederzeit auch nen neuen thread aufmachen, dachte nur weil wir hier schon am disskutieren waren also: 
was halten sie von folgendem:
Sedatech - PC Gamer Advanced - AMD Phenom II X4 955: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
KCS 184202 - Gamer-PC Intel i5-2500 Quadcore 4x 3,3GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
KCS Gamer-PC Intel Core i5-2400 4x3,1GHz Quadcore |: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/KCS-184135-Festplatte-6-Kanal-Sound-GigabitLAN/dp/B003BIYAD6/ref=sr_1_8?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1326125575&sr=1-8

irgendwas überragendes dabei, womit ich auch noch lange lange klar kommen kann mit neueren games?
sowas wie gw2 und so müsste ja drauf laufen


wenn die alle nicht so der burner sind, wäre es total nett wenn sie mir vllt eine supper zusammenstellung abliefern könnten mit der gtx 560 ti und dem i5-2500k, würde dan zu einem PC laden latschen und es dort bestellen bzw nachfragen, oder eventuell online gucken


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

Nochmal zusammengefasst: bei der GRafikkarte sollte es bei AMD mind eine 6870 sein, beser 6950. Bei Nvidia sollte ein GTX 560 *Ti* drin sein. Karten mit kleineren Nummern sind schlechter, und eine GTX 560 ohne "Ti" ist nicht ganz so gut wie eine AMD 6870. 


Bei den letzten 4 PCs sind zB 3 mal eine 550 Ti einmal eine AMD 6790 drin. Die sind alle schlechter als der eine PC für 730€ mit dem AMDProezssrol und einer 560 Ti: Sedatech - PC Gamer Expert - AMD Phenom II X4 955: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 


Wenn Du UNBEDINGT noch sparen willst und keine 700€ ausgeben möchtest, wäre das vlt. was anderes


----------



## Taion (10. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend, ich bins nochmal, undzwar hab ich mich derzeitig die ganze Zeit erkundigt und ich bin doch eher nen i5 fan, und hätte da mal eine bitte undzwar, hättest du / oder ihr vllt eine gute und etwas kostenbilligere idee für nen i5 2500k rechner und gtx 560 ti?

hab momentan nur sowas gefunden: 
AGANDO Shop - Wassergekühlter Overclocking-PC AGANDO agua @2600i5 hydro AGANDO agua @2600i5 hydro 104073
ist zwar ne schlechtere grafikkarte würde aber gerne wissen ob der so gut ist und dan die graka aufrüsten oder eher nicht?

oder eher doch amd und dan sowas? 
http://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p1791_AGANDO_fuego_@1200x6_hydro.html

wäre nett wenn ihr vllt dort mal gucken könnt auf der seite für nen guten rechner ab 600-749€


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2012)

Da find ich keinen passenden, aber hier im Anhang mal einer bei hardwareversand selber zusammengestellt, mit Zusammenbau ca 740 Euro. Man kann bei der CPU auch mit einem i5-2300 oder 2400 um die 20 Euro sparen, beim RAM vlt nur 4GB nehmen, spart aber auch nur 15 Euro. Win7 dazu kostet ca 80-90 Euro.


----------



## Taion (10. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da find ich keinen passenden, aber hier im Anhang mal einer bei hardwareversand selber zusammengestellt, mit Zusammenbau ca 740 Euro. Man kann bei der CPU auch mit einem i5-2300 oder 2400 um die 20 Euro sparen, beim RAM vlt nur 4GB nehmen, spart aber auch nur 15 Euro. Win7 dazu kostet ca 80-90 Euro.


 
danke für die schnelle antwort, sowas findet man nicht in einem pack oder? also deinen anhang zufolge meine ich
und ich denke mal wenn man nicht overclocked bringt der 2500k auch nichts, sondern den den du gezeigt hast oder?

bin nicht der beste im zusammen baun lass das meist machen deswegen frag ich 
will auch nicht nerven oder so ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Januar 2012)

Von Agando.de würde ich mal schön die Finger weg lassen, wenn ich Du wäre. 
Herbs Zusammenstellung und der Shop sind empfehlenswert, und sowas findest du halt in Komplett-PCs selten.

Übertakten bringt etwas, aber nicht viel. Das ist eher ne Spielerei für Bastler...hat mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. 

Du musst den PC auch gar nicht zusammenbauen, wenn du nicht willst. Hardwareversand macht das für dich für 20 Euro.


----------



## Taion (10. Januar 2012)

Zocker, eine Frage, da Herbboy leider offline ist, wollte mal fragen undzwar, die graka und alldas kann man jederzeit erweitern, dh mit dem gehäuse oder? und das mainboard, die festplatte etc, ist das alles gut oder eher nach 1 jahr neu aufrüsten? hätte schon einen der gw2 und skyrim etc komplett ohne laggs und so aushält und halt noch für andere zocker geschichten
netzwerkkabel etc ob das alles echt gut ist oder lieber paar euros mehr oder so? :s


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Januar 2012)

Grafikkarte kannst du erweitern, wenns jetzt keine überlange mit 30 cm ist. Wenn du hierbei auf "Nummer Sicher" gehen willst, dann kann ich dir meinen Xigmatek Midgard empfehlen, der hat nachgemessen 30 cm Platz und sieht nochmal besser aus (finde ich zumindest), kostet aber 30 Euro mehr. Das Netzteil reicht auf jeden Fall für alle einzelnen Karten und je nach dem auch für den Betrieb mit zwei Grafikkarten (CF, SLI)

Das ASRock Pro3 ist ein günstiges Board, das für den Preis viel bietet und sehr zuverlässig ist. Und Festplatte musst du erst aufrüsten, wenn dir halt 500GB nicht mehr reichen. Aber mehr als 500GB wird jetzt grade sowieso nicht empfohlen zu kaufen, da sie wegen der Flut in Thailand immer noch extrem teuer sind. Was du optional noch daszunehmen könntest, wäre eine SSD mit 64GB/128GB für schnelleres arbeiten auf dem Desktop oder ggf. kürzere Ladezeiten bie Spielen.

Das Netzteil würde ich evtl. aber noch umkonfigurieren, da der Lüfter von dem CM nicht "saugt", sondern "bläst".  Man kann alle Netzteile von Corsair, Cougar, Antec, Seasonic, Tagan oder Enermax nehmen.

Wegen der Leistung brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Wie du in meiner Signatur siehst, hab ich ungefähr das gleiche System... Die Grafikkarte wird dir locker noch 2-3 Jahre für alle Games in hohen-max. Einstellungen und FullHD reichen, und für Skyrim sowieso 

Herb stellt dir doch keinen scheiß zusammen^^


----------



## Taion (10. Januar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> , dann kann ich dir meinen Xigmatek Midgard empfehlen, der hat nachgemessen 30 cm Platz und sieht nochmal besser aus (finde ich zumindest), kostet aber 30 Euro mehr.
> 
> Was du optional noch daszunehmen könntest, wäre eine SSD mit 64GB/128GB für schnelleres arbeiten auf dem Desktop oder ggf. kürzere Ladezeiten bie Spielen.
> 
> Das Netzteil würde ich evtl. aber noch umkonfigurieren, da der Lüfter von dem CM nicht "saugt", sondern "bläst".  Man kann alle Netzteile von Corsair, Cougar, Antec, Seasonic, Tagan oder Enermax nehmen.


 
wow, vielen dank, ich will echt nicht zuviel verlangen, aber wäre es im bereich des möglichen das du mir das vllt bisschen genauer aufschreibst oder wie Herb es gemacht hat bei hardware? ich lerne langsam, nicht wirklich schnell.. :s ist mir alles noch einbisschen neun.

und umgottes willen nein, ich hab niemals behauptet das er scheiße zusammenstellt  genau im gegenteil :s


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Januar 2012)

ok

=> hardwareversand.de
hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Prozessor: Intel i5 2400

Mainboard:ASROCK P67 Pro 3

Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS3 8GB 1333 (2x 4GB)

Gehäuse: ...das ist Geschmackssache, ich kann dir z.B. den Xigmatek Midgard/Asgard, den Cooler Master 912 oder den Lancool K58 empfehlen...

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti

Netzteil: Corsair Enthusiast Modular 650W oder Antec High Current Gamer 620W

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA 3

Prozessorlüfter: ggf. Scythe Katana 3 (nur für Intel-CPUs), wenn dir Lautstärke nix ausmacht, kann man auch den boxed-Kühler nehmen, der beim Prozessor dabei ist)

Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50/70 bare ...brauchst du Blu-Ray?

Das wäre das Grundlegende.Unter optionale Komponente kannst du ggf. ne Soundkarte auswählen, falls du besseren Sound willst. Das lohnt sie aber nur bei teuren Boxen ab ca. 150 Euro. Ob du Tastatur, Monitor brauchst, musst du wissen... 
Falls benötigt, kannst du unter Software noch Win 7 dazunehmen.
Dann gehst du auf Service und machst nen Haken bei PC-Zusammenbau.


----------



## Taion (11. Januar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> ok
> 
> 
> Mainboard:ASROCK P67 Pro 3
> ...


 
echt klasse von dir, viel'n dank für die tolle Leistung wären nur 2 Fragen, als erstes zu deiner blue-ray benötige ich nicht.
und eine frage undzwar:

das gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz ? ist das in ordnung?
und zum netzteil ich hab das antec high current gamer 620w genommen, ist der corsair besser? 
und aehm, du meintest ja '
Was du optional noch daszunehmen könntest, wäre eine SSD mit 64GB/128GB für schnelleres arbeiten auf dem Desktop oder ggf. kürzere Ladezeiten bie Spielen' inwiefern und wo finde ich das?

habs momentan so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hab doch quasi genau den gleichen PC zusammengestellt, sogar gleiches Gehäuse, Board ^^

Beim Netzteil ist halt eine "Marke" wichtig, da sind antec und Corsair beide gut.

Ne SSD ist halt sehr teuer im Vergleich zu einer Festplatte. Eine mit 60GB, wo nur windows und ein paar kleine Tools draufpassen, kostet ca 80-90€. Eine mit 120GB, wo dann das ein oder andere Spiel mit draufpasst, kostet 140-150€. Größere sind dann entprechend teurer. Windows bootet von einr SSD halt schneller, und "Kleinigkeiten" wie zB Ordner öffne, Browser starten geht blitzschnell, und WENN ein Spiel auf der SSD installiert ist, KANN ein Spielstand schneller geladen werden - bei manchen Spielen doppelt so schnell, bei manchen kaum schneller als von Festplatte. Die Spiele-LEISTUNG nimmt aber nicht zu, es geht da nur um die Wartezeit zum Laden eines Spielstandes.


----------



## Taion (11. Januar 2012)

Ja, vieln dank find ich auch echt gut von euch hatte bis vorkurzem 0 ahnung und dank euch innerhalb von paar tagen nen bestimmt sehr guten rechner, ich war mir nur nicht sicher wegen dem Gehäuse, hab ja ein anderes gewählt, ob da unterschiede sind?
und beim netzteil ist es komplett egal? oder würdest du mir eins empfehlen?
und okay, wenn ssd nicht so wichtig ist momentan, dan lass ich's erstmal weg, kann man ja bestimmt jederzeit nachholen.

Ach und, ich habe beim prozesslüfter only intel angegeben, ist es egal? weil du ja alle socket angegeben hast

ach und, mir wurde gesagt das, dass motherboard : ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
besserr sein soll? weil es nicht für overclocking ist?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Beim Board gibt es nur kleine UNterschiede - sofern die Ausstatung stimmt (Anzahl USB-Anschlüsse usw.), kannst Du an sich jedes mit einem P67 oder Z68 Chipsatz nehmen - der Chipsatz steht an sich immer im Boardnamen mit drin.

Netzteil: wie gesagt, es sollte halt ein Markenhersteller sein. Ein 600W "noname" für 40€ ist effektiv schlechter als ein 60-70€ Markennetzteil und oft nicht besser als ein gutes Netzteil mit nur 400W. 

Beim Gehäuse: das Asgard ist ein bewährtes Standardgehäuse ohne Schnickschnack, es wird im allgemeinen als das günstigste Gehäuse ohne relevante Mängel empfohlen. Du kannst natürlich auch was anderes nehmen, aber nicht billiger. Nach oben hin kannst Du alles mögliche ausgeben, Du kannst ja im Shop mal nach Preis ordnen und einfach mal schauen, ob Dir irgendein anderes Gehäuse optisch besser gefällt - du kannst ja selber eine Obergrenze setzen. Eines für zB 60€ ist dann halt nochmal stabiler und leiser, hat vlt auch eine noch bessere Lüftung. Eines für 120€ ist dann NOCHmal besser usw. - aber so ab dem Asgard hast Du halt ein solides Gehäuse ohne nennenswerte Nachteile.


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Januar 2012)

Die Boxed-Lüfter sind halt sehr laut. Wenn dir das was aumacht, dann rate ich dir zum Scythe Samurai ZZ oder zum Katana 3.

Der Unterschied vom P67 zum Z68-Chipsatz ist im Prinzip nur, dass du mit dem Z68 halt noch die im Prozessor integrierte Grafikeinheit nutzen kannst, im P67 halt nicht. Fürs übertakten sind beide geeignet.

Wenn du den PC schnell haben willst, dann kannst du statt dem Antec-Netzteil das Corsair nemhen und eine EVGA GTX 560 Ti, die sind beide vorrätig. Das Antec hat grade sowieso Lieferschwierigkeiten UND ist teurer als das Corsair. 

Also falls du eine SSD willst (Herb hat dir ja schon alles erklärt), dann legst du sie einzeln in Warenkorb und schreibst beim Bestellen eine Bemerkung dazu, dass diese auch eingebaut werden soll. Wenn du ein vorinstalliertes Win 7 nimmst, dann schreibe noch dazu, sie sollen das Betreibssystem aufm Laufwerk C installieren, also auf der SSD.
Ich empfehle dir die Crucial M4 64GB/128GB.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

also, SEHR laut sind die boxed nicht mehr - aber ein Lüftzer für 18€ ist halt dann sehr leise


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Januar 2012)

naja, kommt auch drauf an, wie empfindlich man ist. Ich persönlich finde sogar den Katana noch zu laut.


----------



## Taion (29. Februar 2012)

Schön guten Tag, da ich momentan kein internet hatte, weil ich in einem Umzug steckte, erstmal tschulige das ich zuerzeit nie schreiben konnte ging damn. plötzlich ^_~
Ich hatte mal eine Frage, undzwar mir wurde ja perfekt geholfen einen Recht guten Gamer- pc zu erstellen, nun zu meiner Frage, ist das noch up2date? :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder gibt es da irgendwelche verbesserungen? oder generell nen vorschlag?
sollte 700-740€ kosten .

z.b hätte ich gerne mal gewusst ob das mainboard, der arbeitsspeicher das netzzteil und die festplatte so gut? ob lieber ne corsiar?

und zu dem prozessor lieber nen 2500k ? und bei der graka ne OC? (geld unterschied ist ja nicht so enorm) oder ist des unwichtig?

und bei der festplatte gibt es dreiverschiedene:
Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB SATA 6GB's
Seagate Barracuda Green 7200.12 500GB SATA 3 6GB/s
WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s

oder sollte ein Intel Core i5 2400 besser sein? und zum gehäuse, taugt es irgendwas?

ich hoffe das gehört nicht zum spam oder e.ä. 
mfg, Taion.


----------



## Lukecheater (29. Februar 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> Schön guten Tag, da ich momentan kein internet hatte, weil ich in einem Umzug steckte, erstmal tschulige das ich zuerzeit nie schreiben konnte ging damn. plötzlich ^_~
> Ich hatte mal eine Frage, undzwar mir wurde ja perfekt geholfen einen Recht guten Gamer- pc zu erstellen, nun zu meiner Frage, ist das noch up2date? :
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also so kann das eigentlich bleiben. Wenn du dir die Option offen lassen willst evtl. mal zu übertakten ist der 2500K natürlich die ideale Wahl, weil der nen offenen Multi hat, dadurch kannst du dann ohne an den Spannungen rumbasteln zu müssenn ziemlich gut oc. Und falls du das machst, ich kenne mich mit dem Scythe Katana nicht so aus, aber da wäre es dann vllt ne Überlegung wert, einen etwas teureren Kühler zu kaufen. Mein Alpenföhn "Brocken" z.B. bleibt bei meinem auf 3600 Mhz übertakteten Phenom 955 selbst unter Last immer schön leise.
Die Festplatte kann man auch beibehalten. Das ist ja jetzt nicht so lange her die Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

ALs GRaka kannst Du natürlich auch eine anere 560 Ti suchen, und das Netzteil ist schon "overpowered", da würde aus der Hicgh-Current-Serie wohl auch eines mit 500W reichen. UNd als HDD kriegst Du für 15€ mehr direkt eine PLatte mit 1TB, da gibt es bei hardwareversand eine Seagate und eine Hitachi mit ebenfalls 7200U/min, also keine langsamen Stromspar-Modelle.


----------



## Taion (29. Februar 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die Option offen lassen willst evtl. mal zu übertakten ist der 2500K natürlich die ideale Wahl.


 
vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort, ich selbst habe so gut wie 0 Ahnung vom übertakten, lohnt es sich dan trotzdem?
und welchen Kühler meinst du genau? gibt es da einen sehr guten der auch im bereich des möglichem ist vom geld her?
und was haben die 3 festplatten auf sich, wieso sind die 3 so unterschiedlich und doch vom preis her so änhlich? will nix falsches kaufen^^

gibt es vllt auch ein gutes gehäuse? womit man gut mit auskommen wird ? - beim gehäuse würde ich gerne vom geld her etwas mehr spaaren.
ansonste ist die i5 2400 besser als die i5 2500 ?


----------



## Taion (29. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ALs GRaka kannst Du natürlich auch eine anere 560 Ti suchen, und das Netzteil ist schon "overpowered", da würde aus der Hicgh-Current-Serie wohl auch eines mit 500W reichen. UNd als HDD kriegst Du für 15€ mehr direkt eine PLatte mit 1TB, da gibt es bei hardwareversand eine Seagate und eine Hitachi mit ebenfalls 7200U/min, also keine langsamen Stromspar-Modelle.


 
ohje, ehms mir nicht böse aber ich habe so gut wie 0 ahnung von den ganzen, hättest du eventuell ne gute zusammenstellung oder wenigstens links zu den genauen stücken? ich such mich immer dumm und dämlich, da es oftmals x verschiedene versionen bzw modelle vom gleichen gibt wie z.b. bei der festplatt eund ehe man sich versieht ist alles im eimer ^_^


----------



## Fraggerick (29. Februar 2012)

naja, sagen wir mal so: wenn der 2400 zum spielen nimmer reicht, dann reicht der 2500 auch nicht mehr. und wenn der nicht mehr reicht, dann reicht der mega übertaktete 2500k auch nicht mehr, oder nur so kurz länger, das man es grad sein lassen kann. 

bei 4,5 ghz hat der in etwa 30% mehr leistung. wenn du also ein cpu limitiertes spiel hast (oder eine extrems potente grafikkarte, zu der die gtx560ti nicht zählt) könntest du theoretisch bis zu 30% mehr leistung haben.

wenn du also in einem spiel statt deiner gewünschten 40frames nur 30 frames mit einem 2500 (ohne K) hast, dann hast du mit einem MIT k immerhin fast deine erwünschten 40frames. in dem fall hätte es sich gelohnt ^^

ich sage aber, das diese rechenbeispiel so nie in realität eintreten wird. entweder den i5-2400 oder den xeon 1230 (wenn du mehr geld ausgeben willst, kostet auch nur 200flocken. ist in anwedungen deutlich schneller als der jeder i5 und in spielen gleich schnell... )


----------



## Taion (29. Februar 2012)

mhm.. ihr verwirrt mich nun alle ganz schön xD
mhm.. also den xeon 1230 lieber als den 2400 bzw 2500 / 2500k ?


----------



## Lukecheater (29. Februar 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort, ich selbst habe so gut wie 0 Ahnung vom übertakten, lohnt es sich dan trotzdem?
> und welchen Kühler meinst du genau? gibt es da einen sehr guten der auch im bereich des möglichem ist vom geld her?
> und was haben die 3 festplatten auf sich, wieso sind die 3 so unterschiedlich und doch vom preis her so änhlich? will nix falsches kaufen^^
> 
> ...


 
also wie gesagt, das übertakten ohne offenen Multiplikator sieht so aus, dass du im Bios halt Spannungen verstellen musst, dass du übertakten kannst und wenn du dich dann mit der Materie nicht gut auskennst kann man sich da halt leicht was kaputt machen. Bei einem offenen Multiplikator wie 2500K ist die Sache deutlich simpler, da du hier im Bios einfach den Multiplikator änderst. Was genau der Multi macht kannst du dir auch auf diversen Seiten im Internet durchlesen (bin grad zu faul google zu bemühen ) . Und dieser Multi stellt halt alles automatisch ein, also du musst halt nix an den Spannungen ändern, was das ganze logischerweise ungleich simpler macht. Die Überlegung wäre jetzt halt an deiner Stelle, dass ich dich so einschätze, dass du noch nicht ganz so vertraut bist mit PCs an sich und jetzt erstmal dann nach dem Zusammenbau das ganze so lassen willst wies da steht, nebenbei bemerkt ist der i5-2500 so oder so ein extrem starker Prozessor, aber es wäre natürlich ärgerlich wenn du dir dann halt nich die K-Version holst und später merkst, dass der vllt doch nicht schlecht gewesen wäre, da du das Potenzial deiner CPU komplett ausspielen willst.
Zum Kühler: z.B. der hier wäre da gut geeignet -> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, f
Bei der Festplatte kaufst du lieber nicht die Green, die sind glaub ich langsamer als die anderen, ansonsten einfach bei deiner gewünschten Größe nachschauen was da günstig ist, Seagate Barracuda, WD Caviar Blue, oder Samsung F3 sind da so die 3 PLatten bei denen ich schauen würde. 
Zu dem Gehäuse: Das Asgaard ist bei den günstigen Gehäuse mMn so eines der Besten. Hol dir aber besser das mit der III hintendran, weil das ist die aktuellste Version. Also beim Gehäuse würde ich nicht weiter runtergehn mim Preis, da machst du dir keine Freude.


----------



## Taion (29. Februar 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Hol dir aber besser das mit der III hintendran, weil das ist die aktuellste Version. Also beim Gehäuse würde ich nicht weiter runtergehn mim Preis, da machst du dir keine Freude.


 
dan nochmal 2 fragen , undzwar hat ja Fraggerick geagt den xeon 1230 bzw  i5-2400 , sind die beiden besser als der 2500k?
und noch eine frage sollte ich bei der 560 ti auch oc nehmen oder direkt eine andere graka die eventuell etwas besser ist zum gamen? sollte aber nicht ehr als die 560 ti kosten vllt 10€ mehr ~


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

xeon und 2400 sind quasi Preis-Tipps, aber nicht so stark die der 2500k, wobei der 2400 nur wenig schwächer ist. Für Übertakten MUSS es halt der 2500k sein, und der xeon hat zb keine interne Grafikeinheit, was aber bei einem Board mit P67-Chipsatz sowieso egal ist. 


Bei der GTX 560 Ti musst Du halt schauen, was es für Dein Budget lieferbar gibt. So ab 230€ würd ich dann direkt lieber eine GTX 560 Ti 448 nehmen. Und je nach SPiel mal stärker, mal schwächer als eine GTX 560 Ti wäre die AMD 6950.


----------



## Lukecheater (29. Februar 2012)

Also wenn du mit dem Geld ein bisschen haushalten willst nimm lieber den 2400 und den Katana3 als Kühler, weil Power hat der genug.


----------



## Taion (29. Februar 2012)

das ist die frage
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express oder
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
191-196€


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. Februar 2012)

Also, der i5 2400 ist minimal langsamer als der i5 2500 (200Mhz Unterschied), und der 2500K ist der 2500, nur mit offenem Multiplikator für leichteres OC.
Der Xeon ist beim Spielen ungefähr mit dem 2400/2500 zu vergleichen, hat dazu aber noch Hyperthreading, was nur der i7 hat. HT bringt dir halt vor allem bei Multitasking und anderen Desktoparbeiten was...und nur wegen dem gleich zum beim Zocken kaum schnelleren und viel teureren i7 zu greifen, ist unnötig. Also wenn dir Zocken und solche Sachen wie Videobearbeitung (wo HT viel bringt) gleichwichtig sind, dann nimmst du den Xeon, nur fürs Zocken dann den 2400/2500 (oder wenn du OCn willst den 2500K).


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. Februar 2012)

gRafikakrte kann ich dir meine ASUS 560 Ti empfehlen, die ist wirklich sehr leise. Die Gigabyte wird auch gut sein.
OC bringt bei Grafikkarten im Prinzip gar nix, und ist deswegen auch keinen Aufpreis wert...aber wenn die Preise soo nah aneinander leigen dann ist auch die OC ok.


----------



## Taion (29. Februar 2012)

sooo also ich hab den jetzt ma tzusammen gestelt, controller brauch ich ja nicht oder? also:

http://i44.tinypic.com/316rm9v.jpg


mainboard ist das richtige oder?

was hält ihr davon? ist der okay, gut, perfekt? wenn nicht, wieso? 
stimmt alles ? - keine probleme?


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. Februar 2012)

Da passt alles. Das Netzteil ist halt überdimensioniert...da reicht die 520W-Version. Nicht zuletzt weil das 620W ungefähr seit 3 Monaten nicht leiferbar ist und du dann ewig warten musst. das hier wäre auhc "nicht schlecht"^^:
Enermax PRO82+ II 525W ATX 2.3 (EPR525AWT II) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Taion (29. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Da passt alles. Das Netzteil ist halt überdimensioniert...da reicht die 520W-Version. Nicht zuletzt weil das 620W ungefähr seit 3 Monaten nicht leiferbar ist und du dann ewig warten musst. das hier wäre auhc "nicht schlecht"^^:
> Enermax PRO82+ II 525W ATX 2.3 (EPR525AWT II) | Geizhals Deutschland


 
gibt es den auch bei hardwareersand?
und wie finden sie den pc persöhnlich?
kommt der auch an ihren ran so in etwa? ist er in paar jahren noch tauglich?

achja und das warten wäre kein problem solange die qualität nicht sinkt, bzw den, den du vorgeschlagen hast kostet 95 euro bei hardwareversand :s


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. Februar 2012)

Also Deine Konfiguration kann man natürlich in etwa mit meinm PC vergleichen, und die Leistung wird dir die nächten 3-4 Jahre noch gut reichen, wenn du ggf. den Graka nochmal aufrüstest...der Prozessor wird auch dann noch schnell genug sein.

Die Qualität sind sicher nicht. Die Enermax-Netzteile sind mit Seasonic und evtl. noch Tagan die besten Netzteile überhaupt, aber auch sher teuer. Also wenn dein Budget das zulässt, dann nimm auf jeden Fall so eins!!!

(btw siezen brauchst du mich hier sicher nicht^^  )


----------



## Taion (1. März 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Die Qualität sind sicher nicht. Die Enermax-Netzteile sind mit Seasonic und evtl. noch Tagan die besten Netzteile überhaupt, aber auch sher teuer. Also wenn dein Budget das zulässt, dann nimm auf jeden Fall so eins!!!


 Schön guten Morgen.

Okay, vielen dank für die schnelle antwort, eine Frage würde zu meinem PC auch ein Enermax Pro82+ 425W reichen? oder muss der 520 minimum sein? 

und noch eine kleine Frage ist die GRAKA: MSI N560GTX-Ti-M2D1GD5/OC, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
besser als die die 560 ti die ich angegeben habe? oder wo ist der unterschied? 

und du sagtest ja die graka aufrüsten, gibt es den eine Graka die so in etwa das gleiche kostet? so im 190-210€ bereich?

und was ist eig mit den Intel Xeon wie .z.B Intel Xeon E31270 prozessoren? 
Finde von den intel xeon prozessoren leider nix bei hardwareversand

mfg, taion


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. März 2012)

Morgen 

Zum Netzteil: 425W werden dir vermutlich sher knapp NICHT reichen, obwohl das Netzteil sehr effizient ist (von der reinen Leistung würde es natürlich reichen, da dein PC keine 425W verbraucht, aber dann müssten die Leitungen wirklich perfekt verteilt sein, was nicht mal bei Enermax der Fall ist)  Minimum wären wohl etwas mehr als 450W, und mit den 525W bist du dann auf der sicheren Seite...es ist evtl. auch für spätere AUfrüstungen nicht schlecht, Reserven zu haben...z.B. nur wegen einen neuen Laufwerk o.ä. nochein neues Netzteil zu kaufen, weil es dann ganz knapp nicht mehr reicht, wäre ja auch ärgerlich.

Zwischen der Gigabyte OC und der Twin Frozer 2 OC von Msi gibt es nur einen Unterschied: Die Hersteller. Und natürlich haben beide vershciedene Kühlkörper drauf, die aber beide sehr leise sind. Aber welche jetzt die leisere ist, weiß ich nicht. ICh kann dir nur meine von ASUS empfehlen, die ist wirklich leise! Undvon der Leistung her sind sowieso alle gleich.

Das mit dem aufrüsten meinte ich so, dass dir die 560 Ti in 2 Jahren nicht mehr für alles in max. Details reichen wird...und dann müsstest du evtl. die Graka noch in 2 Jahren aufrüsten, wenn dich das stört...Dem Prozessor musst du aber erst viel später aufrüsten, der reicht dir noch ne Weile 

Bis vor kurzem gabs die Xeon noch...  Dann musst du dich wohl entscheiden, ob dir Hyperthreading irklich so wichtig ist, dass du 100 Euro mehr fürn i7 ausgeben willst (der aber beim zocken nicht schneller sit als ein i5) oder du nimmst halt "nur" den i5


----------



## Fraggerick (1. März 2012)

ich würde um die 500w nehmen. 400 sollte reichen, ist aber arg knapp.

der xeon e3-1230 (hab ich) ist sehr gut. der von dir gepostete ist zu teuer.

der 1230 ist so schnell wie ein i5-2400 oder 2500 (in spielen) und in anwednungen so schnell wie ein i7-2600. 

wenn du nur spielst ist der prozessor die 40€ aufpreis zum i5.2400 aber nicht wert.


----------



## Taion (1. März 2012)

also wäre der xeon 1230 besser als nen i5 2500k ? 
leider gibt es den xeon bei hardwareversand nicht, und ich zu unfähig bin sachen einzubauen ohne etwas zu erledigen greife ich glaube ich eher zum i5, ist das ein enormer unterschied ?


----------



## Taion (1. März 2012)

ohje, ich komme irgendwie immer näher ans ziel aber doch irgendwie auch nicht xD
echt doof so wenig ahnung von pcs zu haben ^^ bin mir echt nicht sicher welches netzteil , graka und prozessor ich holen soll..
bzw über de prozesslüfter hab ich am wenigsten ahnung:

http://i44.tinypic.com/316rm9v.jpg


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. März 2012)

Das passt doch alles! 
Nur das Netzteil musst du noch ändern:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro82+ 525W

Und jetzt kannst du im Prinzip schon bestellen!

Und wenn du dich besser auskennen willst, können wir dir auch helfen. Hier auf PCGames oder auf PCGH gibt es viele intressante Arktikel zu PCs...und wenn du dich hier im Forum beteiligst lernst du ja auhc viel dazu.


----------



## Taion (1. März 2012)

alles klar, dan geh ich mal bestellen, habe da nur mal 2 fragen unzwar was ist eig mit der Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 ?
und genau, bei der asus graka gibt es 2 verschiedene undzwar:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-Express

das ist momentan die, die ich hatte:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI


wo ist da der unterschied ? und beim arbeitsspeicher/festplatte  das war doch der richtige den du mir empfohlen hast oder?

und was ist eig ein controller?


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. März 2012)

Die TOP ist noch übertaktet. Aber das bringt im Prinzip (fast) keine Mehrleistung, und die 20 (?) Euro Aufpreis ist es erst recht nicht wert.
D..h. nimm einfach die ganz normale...

Die (Sapphire) 6870 ist ca. 15% (je nach Spiel) langsamer als die 560 Ti...
Aber im Prinzip eine gute Karte. Sehr leise. Ich hatte die auch mal, hatte aber Probleme damit.

Und welchen RAM hatte ich dir denn empfohlen? Der XMS3 ist auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> alles klar, dan geh ich mal bestellen, habe da nur mal 2 fragen unzwar was ist eig mit der Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 ?
> und genau, bei der asus graka gibt es 2 verschiedene undzwar:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI
> 
> ...


 
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die teurere hochgetaktet ist. Da die normale nich verfügbar ist kannst du auch einfach eine andere nehmen, oder du bestellst sie halt einfach bei einem anderen Händler, da bei dem Preisunterschied, sich das wahrscheinlich trotz zusätzl. Versank. rentiert.


----------



## Taion (1. März 2012)

d.h. da die normale nicht verfügbar ist, soll ich die von geforce nehmen?
oder gibt es sonst noch eine die sehr leise ist wie der Herr 'Zocker15xD' sagte


----------



## Lukecheater (1. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> d.h. da die normale nicht verfügbar ist, soll ich die von geforce nehmen?
> oder gibt es sonst noch eine die sehr leise ist wie der Herr 'Zocker15xD' sagte


 
nee, die normale is die von Asus on OC, Geforce ist die generelle Bezeichnung für die Grafikkarten mit Grafikchips von nvidea.


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. März 2012)

Wenn die ASUS nicht verfügbar ist, kannst du auch die 560 ti von Gigabyte nehmen oder die Referenzkarte von EVGA. Sin beide sehr leise.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

ohja ich meinte ja gigabyte nicht geforce *facepalm* danke euch, ich werde jetzt alles einmal eintragen, es screenen und ihr sagt mir dan ob alles so stimmt? muss noch erstmal paar sachen erledigen. 
vielen dank für eure tolle hilfe ^.^


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

achja, wo ist eig der unterschied zwischen den motherboards:
also:
ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX
und der p67


und beim arbeitsspeicher wieso gibt es 100 verschiedene? 

ist das hier ein gutes? http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38052&agid=1192


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

z68 ist ein anderer Chipsatz, der kann auch die Grafik einer CPU nutzen, also Du könntest den PC nutzen auch ohne Grafikkarte.


Ob es noch andere Unterschiede gibt, must du mal in den Produktdetails schauen, also zB vlt. mehr oder weniger USB-Ports oder so was.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

Herb, ich hatte meinen Beitrag nochmal erneuert, weiß net ob ers ohne Refresh übernimmt, könntest du mich über den Arbeitsspeicher aufklären?
bin nämlich grad dabei alles zusammen zustellen um die bestellung los zu haun und a gibt es wirtklich 100 mal die selben^^


ach und was hälst du von dem netzteil:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=50967&agid=1629&pcconfAddUri=pcconfigurator.jsp%3FpcConfigurator.pwradaptor.pwradaptor.0%3D50967%3A3005&pcconfBackUri=pcconfselect.jsp?pcConfigurator.catid=44&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.reset=1&search.sKey=

bzw : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46158&agid=1629&pcconfAddUri=pcconfigurator.jsp%3FpcConfigurator.pwradaptor.pwradaptor.0%3D46158%3A3005&pcconfBackUri=pcconfselect.jsp?pcConfigurator.catid=44&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.reset=1&search.sKey=

und dem lüfter:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25712&agid=669

oder doch bei dem bleiben 
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30901&agid=297&pcconfAddUri=pcconfigurator.jsp%3FpcConfigurator.cpufan.cpufan.0%3D30901%3A3001&pcconfBackUri=pcconfselect.jsp?pcConfigurator.catid=2&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.sKey=


----------



## Lukecheater (2. März 2012)

Nimm als Netzteil das hier -> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro82+ 525W

Den Brocken hab ich auch, aber dein Sockel ist bei der Auflistung nicht dabei (du nimmst nen i5, oder?). Bleib bei dem Katana der reicht dir wahrscheinlich.

Bei Arbeitsspeicher nimmst du einfach den günstigsten 1333er Marken-RAM. Den Corsair kannste nehmen.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

du meinst der reicht, der lüfter? und ja ich nehme den i5 
und was bedeutet bei den nachteilen bei dem arbeitsspeicher eig: 
-hohe Latenzen


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

die Latenz ist die Reaktionszeit des RAMs, daher sind kleinere Werte besser - aber nimm einfach einen DDR3-1333 mit CL9. Einen höheren Takt oder eine bessere Latenz merkst Du als Anwender nicht. Achte nur darauf, dass die Spannung 1,5V beträgt. Das ist Standard, mit mehr als 1,5V kann es bei Intel problematisch werden.

Der Lüfter ist mehr als ausreichend, es würde auch einer für um die 20€ wie der Katana 3 völlig reichen. Mit dem Brocken könntest Du halt sogar beim Übertakten an die Grenzen gehen. Wenn Du den Katana nimmst, dann nimm lieber die Version für alle Sockel und nicht "nur für Intel", denn Du weiß ja nie, ob Du mal doch nen AMD holst - und auch beim Weiterverkauf isses besser, wenn der Kühler für alle Sockel passt.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

Könnte man mit dem katana auch übertakten wenn ich den i5k nehme?
und irgendwie kann ich den : Enermax Pro82+ 525W zwar bei hardwareversand finden, aber ich kann ihn irgendwie beim kauf nciht hinzufügen, also wenn ich diese bestell liste mache
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator.jsp?pcConfigurator.step.1=1
wird der nicht angezeigt, ist da irgendwas falsch beim zusammenbau?


achja, kann man mit dem PC eig auch flüssig streamen? also games streamen? ich weiß mir wurde mal egsagt es hat auch was mit der internet geschwindigkeit zu tun


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Der Katana reicht dir auch noch fürs Übertakten, wenn du den Prozessor jetzt nicht an seine Grenzen bringen willst (beim OC). Die Sandy Bridge bleibt ja allgemein wegen der kleinen Bauweise (32nm) sehr stromsparend und somit auch kühl.

Das liegt an dem Konfigurator von Hardwareversand. Die meiten 560 Ti´s gehen bei HWV erst ab 650W (was natürlich viel zu viel ist), und manche gehen schon weit darunter. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal das Netztweil zuerst ausgewählt und dann die Karte...die 560 Ti´s von Palit, Gainward und ASUS kannst du noch nehmen, den Rest nicht. In dem Fall wäre der Favorit dann die ASUS, was meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Karte ist! 
Du kannst aber auch das Corsair Enthusiast 650W nehmen, das ist auch sehr gut (hatte ich selber mal)...allerdeings überdimensioniert und nicht so gut wie das Enermax.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

Was soll den bitte Palit Geforce GTX 560 Ti Battlefield 3 Bundle, 1024MB, PCI-Express sein?
ist das so ne fan creation?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Die meisten Palit-Karten, vor allem die mit nur einem Lüfter, werden halt ziemlich laut.
Und das BF3 wird wahrscheinlich ne Light-Edition sein...(was da aber genau fehlt, weiß ich nicht)
Naja, wie gesagt, ich empfehle dir nach wie vor die ASUS.

Und wenn du die halt nicht nehmen willst, musst du ein anderes Netzteil nehmen...zb das Corsair. Von Bequiet lässt du wegen dem BQT-Bug am besten die Finger weg.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Und wenn du die halt nicht nehmen willst, musst du ein anderes Netzteil nehmen...zb das Corsair. Von Bequiet lässt du wegen dem BQT-Bug am besten die Finger weg.


 
Zocker, ich hätte nochmal 2 Fragen, da der i5-2500k und der i5-2400 unterschied liegt ja ca. bei 20€ wo genau sind jetzt ie unterschiede? ist der 2500k prozi wirklich viel besser?
und nochmal eine frage  95 für ein netzteil find ich persöhnlich bisschen teuer :s ich weiß qualität ist da bestimmt besonders wichtig, und die asus karte find ich soweit auch klase wenn du sagst das sie auch besser als die gygabite ist, hättest du vllt eine möglichkeit fürs netzteil ? 
vllt 75-80€ oder sowas in etwa? 
ist das von corsair vergleichbar mit dem enermax?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Das Corsair ist halt qualitativ nicht so gut wie das Enermax und auch nicht so effizient. Bei Netzteilen ist es einfach besser, mehr Geld für weniger Leistung (Watt) auszugeben. Aber wenn es dir zu viel ist...das hier ist z.B. auch nicht schlecht:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar PowerX 550Watt oder
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M, 550Watt

Zum Prozessor: Der Unterschied zw. dem 2400 und dem 2500 ist, dass der 2500 200Mhz höher getaktet ist....das macht sich leistungsmäßig aber überhaupt nicht bemerkbar. Also im Prinzip sind beide gleichschnell. Und der 2500K hat halt noch einen offenen Multiplikator (deswegen das "K"), womit es für Übertakter leichter ist, den Prozessor sehr hoch zu übertakten (den 2500K kann man zb von 3.3Ghz sogar bis zu ~4.8Ghz taken...ist aber auch vom Mainboard abhängig). Vorraussetzung ist natürlich ein P67/Z68-Board. 
Übrigens lassen sich 2400+2500 mit entsprechendem Board auch übertakten, aber nicht so hoch wie der 2500K.
Das heißt letztendlich:

NICHt übertakten: 2400+H61-Board (zb meins)+Katana 3

übertakten: 2500K+P67-Board+guter Kühler


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

d.h. wenn ich übertakten würde mit dem 2500 könnte ich den katana 3 garnicht verwenden den ich dz. habe?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Den 2500 ohne K kannst du ja nicht besonders weit hoch bringen...da wird der Katana 3 noch reichen. Die Sandy brige wird ja nicht besonders heiß... Passt dein Katana denn auch auf Sockel 1155?


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

gut das du das fragst, ne passt er soweit ich weiß nciht! 
dort steht 'Socket 478, Socket 754, Socket 940, Socket 775, Socket 939, Socket AM2, Socket AM2+, Socket 1366, Socket AM3'

heißt as ich sollte lieber nen i5 2400 nehmen, billigeres board und nen anderen kühler?
habe gelesen das da nur 5% leistungs unterschied sind, oder doch den 2500k ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Das dachte ich mir doch! 

Wenn du nicht vorhast zu übertakten, ist der 2400 die bessere und billigere Lösung.
Und 2400 und 2500 bzw. 2500K haben nur max. 5% Leistungsunterschied, also im Prinzip gar keinen.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

Sagen wir mal ich übertakte, ist da trotzdem nur ein 5% leistungsunterschied?
also d.h wieviel euros könnte ich insgesamt spaaren kühler + board + 2400 ?
und davon mal abgesehen, habe ich nicht mit einem p67 + 2500k (übertaktekt) mehr zukunft als mit einem 2400 + billieres board?
oder sind die 5% gleich egal ob gute board + übertakteter 2500k prozi?
Und lässt sich auf nem 2400 + board trotzdem gut aufrüsten?

weiß grad nicht ob ich nen 2400 + drum und dran + nen netzteil / kühler den du mir vorschlägst hole oder doch den 2500 aber dan brauch ich ja nen andere lüfter da der katana 3 ja nicht fungiert


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Soory, ich finde leider keine verwertbaren Benchs, wo 2500K OC und 2400 verglichen werden.
Wenn du den 2500K rauf 4.5Gh übertaktest, merkst du schon was, aber für die Zukunft bringt dir das nix.
Weil wenn je ein Spiel auf dem 2400 nicht laufen wird (was so schnell nicht passiert!!!), dann läuft es auf einem hoch übertakteten 2500K auch nicht mehr. Dann wäre es vielleicht mal wieder Zeit, MB+CPU+evtl. Kühler und grafikkarte neu aufzurüsten (und sooo teuer ist das gar nicht, wenn du den Rest einfach weiternutzen kannst).
Jetzt im Moment bei den aktuellen merkst du den Untershcied vom 2400 zum 2500K schon noch...aber in 2-3 Jahren wirst du kaum noch einen Unterschied merken. Und nur für jetzt einen OC-fähigen PC zu holen, wäre Unsinn (außer es macht dir evtl. Spaß, damit rumzuexperimentieren), weil jetzt reicht dir der 2400 auch noch locker für alles...und in der zukunft wirst du den untershcie immer weniger spüren, weil die Spiele immer hardwareanfordernder werden... 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dich jetzt überzeugen, den 2400 zu nehmen. Als Kühler nimmst du dann einfach nochmal den Katana  ...und als Board kannst du meins nehmen, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

aber der 2400 ist doch auch 1155 socket was der katana doch eig garnicht überehme kann oder?

ach und was spricht eig gegen einen Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2, 600 Watt ?
hast ja glaub einen ähnlichen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

Also, einen 2400 kannst Du nicht übertakten, jedenfalls nicht so weit, dass Du was merkst. Einen i5-2500k aber schon, wobei das, was Du davon merkst, sehr vom Einzelfall abhängt. zB 30% mehr Takt sind im ALLER aller allerbesten Falle dann auch 30% mehr Leistung im Spiel, aber da ja auch andere Dinge eine Rolle spielen, kann es von 0 bis ich würd mal 20% mehr Leistung alles sein. 

Mit einem besseren Kühler als dem Katana 3 kämst Du halt nochmal ein bisschen höher beim Takt, FALLS die Temperatur das Problem ist, wegen dem die CPU nicht mehr weiterkommt. Das musst Du wissen, ob Du dann wegen zB 35% statt "nur" 30% mehr Takt einen Kühlöer für 10-15€ mehr kaufst.

ein i5-2500k + guter Kühler würde dir am Ende dann halt schon mehr Optionen bringen, aber ob es überhaupt mal so sein wird, dass der i5-2400 Dir nicht mehr reicht, ein übertakteter 2500k aber schon, klann man nicht vorhersagen. Und auch ob das den Mehrpreis wert ist, ist wieder eine andere Frage. Ich zB hab meine letzten 3-4 CPUs immer so gekauft, dass ich die auch übertakten kann bei Bedarf. Und als es mal so weit war, dass die CPU nicht mehr reichte, hab ich übertaktet - das hat dann aber auch nicht mehr viel gebracht... bei anderen Fällen kann es aber durchaus passieren, dass die CPU nicht mehr reicht, man dann übertaktet und die CPU dann doch noch 6 Monate ausreicht.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

mhm, irgendwie werd ich davon nciht schaluer zumal 30% mehr takt hören sich gut an, aber dan doch zu hören das wenn der 2400 nicht mehr reicht der 2500k auch nciht mehr reichen wird, mhm und danzu noch nen wie du sagstest kühler zu holen er 15€ mehr kostet ist ja nicht wirklich viel, nur ist das problem das ich grad nicht weiter weiß, ich denke mal spiele streamen und supper zocken kann man mit beiden nur ist die frage was ist für die zukunft vllt ein bisschen besser, trotz des geldes ich habe keine lust in 1-2 jahren ein neues board bzw kühler / prozi zu holen, bei der graka wäre es was anderes


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Ein übertakteter 2500K hat nicht mehr Zukunft wie ein 2400...hab ich ja alles schon erklärt.
Und du musst sicher in 1-2 Jahren keinen neuen Prozi holen...vielleicht in 5 Jahren (geschätzt  )
Nimm einfach den 2400, mein Msi-Board kauf kauf dir halt nochmal n Katana 3 dazu, der dann für den Sockel passt.

Und mein Netzteil ist nicht soo toll, das gehört wirklich zur untersten Preisklasse bei Markennetzteilen. Wird demnächst auch gegen ein Enermax ausgetauscht.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

es gibt ja nur den einen Scythe Katana 3 und da ist kein 1155 socket bei, was nun?


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI PH61A-P35 (B3), Intel H61, ATX, DDR3 ist das, dass richtige board?
und hat nen board auch was mit der leistung zutun? oder ist das schnuppe?


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Katana 3, f im übrigen das ist der, den ich eingefügt habe


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Das ist im Prinzip egal.  Mein Board hat kann nur zusätzlich die Grafikeinheit vom Prozi nutzen (im Notfall z.B. wenn die Graka defekt ist), deswegen ist es empfehlenswert...(das können norm nur die H67-Boards).

Nur beim übertakten kommt es evtl. auf das board an...Es kann zb sein, dass man mit einem Board für 200 Euro den 2500K 200Mhz höher takten kann als mit einem MB für 80 euro....

Und hier ist der Katana für Intel-CPUs (es gibt nicht nur eine Version  ) :
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Katana 3, nur f


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

achsoo, ich dachte weil hier jemand meinte ich sollte es für alle nehmen, falls ich doch mal auf amd wechsel
okay dan habe ich dort was missverstanden, tut mir leid!! ^^

und Socket 1156 ist das selbe wie 1155 ?

und noch eine frage, gibt es da irgendwelche leistungs unterschiede  zwischen :
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI PH61A-P35 (B3), Intel H61, ATX, DDR3 (die von dir) ist doch die, die du meintest oder?

und

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

außer den max speicher 16 und 32


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Das Pro 3 ist auch sehr gut. Und es hat den Vorteil, dass es übertakten kann UND du hast z.B. 4 Speicherbänke d.h. du kannst später beeser aufrüsten. Der einzige Nachteil zum Msi-Board ist, dass du den Grafikchip vom Prozessor nicht benutzen kannst.

Der Sockel 1156 ist nicht dasselbe wie Sockel 1155, aber die Kühler werden gleich befestigt. Bei mir passt der Intel-Katana auf jeden Fall, obwohl Sockel 1155 nicht in den technischen Daten vom Katana steht.
Aber der für alle Sockel wäre auch empfehlenswert, grade wenn du mal zu AMD wechseln willst. Aber ich denk mal, in 5 Jahren, wenn du dann vielleicht mal aufrüsten musst, gibt es ohnehin total andere Sockel. Zumindest lässt er sich dann besser verkaufen.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

okay zocker klasse! eine letzte frae undzwarwenn das pro 3 besser zum aufrüsten ist dan das z68 oder doch das p67 und letzte frage

die gigabyte graka kostet ca. 12€ weniger, und hat auch nen duo lüfter soweit ich weiß siehe hier:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express

kann ich auch die gb nehmen?


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

die asus kühlt nicht besser und ist auch nicht leiser oder hat mehr leistung oder?


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

ich seh grad die gygabite ist nicht kompatibel mit dem 525 watt ding oh man -.-


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Du hast dich ja jetzt für das Corsair Enthusiast 650W entschieden, oder?
Dann kannst Du natürlich die Gigabyte nehmen. Beide Karten sind wahrscheinlich ungefähr gleichleise...

achja: die asus ist 8mhz übertaktet^^  

Das Z68 kann halt noch die Grafik vom Prozi nutzen. Ansonsten gibt es keinen wesentlichen Unterschied. 
Im Prinzip ist dann das Z68 besser für Dich.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

kann man das MSI PH61A-P35 auch übertakte oder nur das p67 ?


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

gibt es den kein anderes netzteil das sehr gut ist und trotzdem kompatibel mit der geforce ist?
ich mein du sagtest ja bereits das da kein unterschied zwischen der asus und der gigabyte ist , außer die 8 mhz die denke ich keinen unterschied machen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Ist dir das Corsair zu teuer oder wie?
Es gäbe noch das hier, aber dieses ist echt das absolute minimum.

Das mit den 8mhz war ein scherz  das merkst du natürlich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

bei hardwarevesand gehen die auf NUmmer sicher mit dem Netzteil, daher kannst Du das 525W-NT nicht nehmen, obwohl es mehr als reichen würde. Das Corsair ist aber auch gut.


Wegen des Katana: der "für alle Sockel" passt auch auf 1155, selbst wenn es nicht in den Details drinsteht - die Details wurden nur nicht geupdatet, die Sockelhalterungen sind aber die gleichen wie bei den anderen modernen Intel-Sockeln.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

was wäre das absolute minimum zocker?  sehe leider nix :s


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

ach und könnt ihr mich mal aufklären wo der unterschied zwischen der 560 ti ist und der hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 OC, 1GB GDDR5 ? die ist knapp 35€ billiger  + hat 920 mHz? wurde da nicht ganz schlau drauß ^_~


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> was wäre das absolute minimum zocker?  sehe leider nix :s


 
Oh, sorry, Link vergessen 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Berlin 630W


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Die 6870 hier sit zwar (nur) 20Mhz übertaktet, ist aber trotzdem ca. 15% langsamer als die normale 560 Ti.
Wenn du die 6870 nehmen willst, dann greif aber zur normalen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP
...die ist nochmal billiger und kaum langsamer...und trotz nur einem lüfter sehr leise (aknn ich aus eigenen erfahrungen bestätigen)


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

so zocker, ich hab mal einen PC zusammen gestellt, und ich würde jetzt echt liebend gerne um deine Meinung fragen, denn dan wäre ich fertig nach tage langen recherchen, wurde ich hoffentlich sogar 1% zu einem etwas besserem PC benutzer -facepalm- und ich will Kaufmann werden, acherje!
Naja also:

http://i43.tinypic.com/15rl7ko.jpg

Also, da wären nur kleine Fragen, der Lüfter passt? und würde auch fürs übertakten gehen?
die graka ist auch leise und kühlt gut?
und ist das coirsair besser als das für 50€ das du geschickt hast? 
:s hoffe er ist ganz in ordnung und hoffentlich auch einfach für max bf3 + streamen? also auf seiten beim zocken streamen ^^


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

da das andere gehäuse leider momentan nicht verfügbar ist hab ich erstmal das genommen?^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> so zocker, ich hab mal einen PC zusammen gestellt, und ich würde jetzt echt liebend gerne um deine Meinung fragen, denn dan wäre ich fertig nach tage langen recherchen, wurde ich hoffentlich sogar 1% zu einem etwas besserem PC benutzer -facepalm- und ich will Kaufmann werden, acherje!
> Naja also:
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/15rl7ko.jpg
> ...



Sorry, aber das Board passt nicht.  Die SE-Version hat enorme Probleme mit BIOS und Hardwareerkennung. Also bitte das normale!!!
Ansonsten kann man da nix mehr verbessern.  Und das Corsair ist ganz sicher besser als das Thermaltake Berlin.
Graka ist sehr leise und kühlt gut. 
Und mit der 560 Ti wird BF3 in FullHD und max. Details wohl graade so noch gehen (mit ca. 35FPS, also noch flüssig). Und der i5 reicht sowieso^^.

Von mir aus kannst du jetzt bestellen.


----------



## Taion (2. März 2012)

inwiefern graade noch so ? die radeon wäre nicht besser oder? im gegenteil die ist ja schlechter?
und da es für den preis ~ 200 euro keine besseren grakas gibt , ist die momentan für meine verhältnise odch suppi oder? oder gibt es noch eine die so 190-200 euro kostet ?

und welches board sonst?


----------



## Taion (3. März 2012)

hab das normale pro 3 board  gefunden 
und noch eine Frage meinst der asgard tower würde langen? oder quetscht der?


----------



## Taion (3. März 2012)

achja, zocker würdest du die graka:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

oder die empfehlen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express

weiß  net ob die OC schon übertakt ist oder so? ka :s


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> inwiefern graade noch so ? die radeon wäre nicht besser oder? im gegenteil die ist ja schlechter?
> und da es für den preis ~ 200 euro keine besseren grakas gibt , ist die momentan für meine verhältnise odch suppi oder? oder gibt es noch eine die so 190-200 euro kostet ?
> 
> und welches board sonst?



Die 6870 ist ca. 15% langsamer als die normale 560 Ti. Die entsprechende Radeon zur 560 Ti ist dann die 6950.
Und im Bereich 200 Euro sind das die einzigen Karten...es gäbe noch die 560 Ti mit 448 Shadern für ca. 250 Euro (bei HWV), die ist dann nochmal ca. 10% schneller als die normale 560 Ti und schon nahe an der GTX 570 dran...aber ich weiß nicht, ob das dein Budget zulässt.  

Mit "graade so" meine ich, dass es sehr knapp noch flüssig läuft...also mit konstanten 30-35FPS...und unter 30-25FPS fängt es an zu ruckeln.
Aber wenn es ja an einer aufwändigen Stelle ruckeln sollte, kannst du ja auch von ULTRA auf SEHR HOCH schalten...das sieht bei BF3 immernoch verdammt gut aus.



Taion schrieb:


> hab das normale pro 3 board  gefunden
> und noch eine Frage meinst der asgard tower würde langen? oder quetscht der?



Ja, der passt. Soo lang ist die 560 Ti ja auch nicht^^...und der Katana 3 muss auch noch reinpassen


----------



## Taion (3. März 2012)

alles klar also würdest du schon sagen eher die 560  ti als die radeon, richtig?
soll ich dan die OC nehmen mit 900 mhz oder ist das schnuppe  und einfach die normale nehmen?
und mit der radeon würde wahrscheinlich BF3 auf ultra laggen wenn es  ca.15% schlechter ist ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. März 2012)

OC bringt bei Grafikkarten nicht viel (vllt. 3FPS mher bei BF3 ULTRA). Wenn die GB 560 ti OC allerdings nur 5 Euro oder so mehr kostet, kannst du auch die nehmen. Und mit der 6870 ruckelt es dann bei ULTRA, die hat dann vllt. durchschnittlich 25FPS.


----------



## Taion (3. März 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

was hälst du davon zocker? 
ist das soweit gut, oder irgendwas ausbaufähig o.ä?


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. März 2012)

schau dir mal deinen link an^^


----------



## Taion (3. März 2012)

ooh moment xD tut mir leid
bearbeite gleich den post hier moment


----------



## Taion (7. März 2012)

ich bins nochmal! ^_~
hatte ziemlich viel zu tun, und wollte nochmal nach paar kleinen recherchen wissen ob der support bei hardwareversand wirklich so schlecht ist?
manche behaupten sogar, sie verwenden gebrauchte bzw defekte sachen wenn man sich den comp zusammen bauen lässt + teilweise sind die kabel nicht richtig oder vertauschen sachen, stimmt das?

und mir wurde von nem kollegen gesagt das der AMD FX Series FX-8120 angeblich besser als nen i5k sei? begründet hat er dies nun nicht, er sagt nur das anwendungen angeblich flüssiger laufen und sowas, wie dem auch sei, stimmen die 'Gerüchte' ?


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2012)

Hatte Dein Kollege denn einen direkten Vergleich? Also, zwei PCs mit exakt gleichen Anwendungen und frischem Windows und gleichen Festplatten? Es ist so: für normale Anwendungen ist der FX-8100 in der Tat gut und dem i5 teils überlegen. Für Spiele aber ist der schwächer, er ist teils sogar einem X4 955 unterlegen, den zwar scheinbar jetzt nicht mehr gibt, der aber vor kurzem für um die 100€ zu haben war. Der X4 975 für 130€ ist zb schon besser als ein X4 955, also ist der auch besser als ein FX-8100, obwohl er weniger kostet - also, in Spielen halt.


Wegen hardwareversand: wo und wie hast Du denn recherchiert, und hast du mal andere Läden mit ähnlich vielen Kunden ebenfalls unter die Lupe genommen? Ich bin sicher, dass man auch zB bei amazon, alternate, mindfactory usw usw. ebenfalls IMMER - wenn man sucht - was findet wie "gebrauchte Ware versendet!" oder "Kabel war locker!" oder auch "Reklamation unbefriedigend" usw. - das ist ja klar, denn 100% fehlerfrei gibt es nicht. Diese shops haben tausende Kunden pro Jahr. Mal angenommen, es sind nur 5000 Kunden pro Jahr, und es gibt 1% Fälle, in denen etwas wirklich schiefgeht, so dass man sich zurecht beschweren kann. Dann sind das schon 50 Kunden, von denen Du "Meckereien" finden wirst. Jetzt setz das aber mal in Relation zu den tausenden Bewertungen, die ich Dir verlinkt habe - da siehst Du, dass offenbar weit über 90% zufrieden sind. Und dabei musst Du noch bedenken: wenn also zB 10% der Meinungen online negativ sind, dann sind das ja nur 10% von denen, die überhaupt aktiv eine Wertung abgeben wollten - und jeder weiß, dass die Leute viel eher aktiv werden, wenn sie was zu meckern haben, als wenn alles normal gelaufen ist. Oder hast Du schonmal einen Smalltalk erlebt oder einen Thread im INternet, in denen jemand sich meldet, nur um zu sagen, das bei ihm die Bahn an sich fast immer pünktlich kommt und er noch nie Probelem mit seinem Telefonanschluss hatte?  D.h: 10% negative Meinungen online sind vermutlich in Wahrheit nur 2-3% unzufriedene Kunden, wenn man ALLE Kunden befragen würde.

Grad beim PC-Zusammenbauen kann es in der Tat auch mal Fehler geben, da ja jeder Kunde einen anderen PC will. Und wegen gebrauchter Ware: stell Dir vor ein Kunde bestellt einen PC und merkt zu Hause, dass die Festplatte defekt ist. Dann sendet er den ganzen PC zurück. In dem Fall ist es völlig okay, wenn das Gehäuse, die Graka usw. einfach für andere Kunden erneut eingebaut werden, sofern die Teile einwandfrei sind. Ich frag mich aber auch, wie ein Kunde bei einem zusammengebauten PC merken will, dass ein Teil schonmal benutzt wurde ^^ Oder redest Du von Einzelteilen, die einer bestellt hatte? An sich hat hardwareversand.de nämlich Produkte, die extra als "aus Rückgabe" gekennzeichnet sind.


----------



## Taion (7. März 2012)

also würde nen 2500k aufjedenfall fürs gaming viel besser sien als der amd?


----------



## Taion (7. März 2012)

ach und eine frage hätte ich, undzwar wäre es bei mindfactory billiger den pc zusammen zu stellen + zusamenbaun zu lassen als bei hardwareversand? 
also ich weiß nicht, da mindfactory z.b.prozessoren billiger verkaufen also z.b nen xeon oder den 2.5k aber nur leicht weniger + die graka


----------



## Taion (7. März 2012)

ach und, naja zu dem AMD hab ich nur sowas gelesen unter den bewertungen bei mindfactory das der AMD besser als der intel sein soll bzw das da jemand für ne windows 7 installation + konfiguration + treibern etc nur 15 minuten gebraucht hat sowas halt. ansonten nur paar leute die meinten das der amd besser sein, habe 2 kollegen einer mit nem amd, wie gesagt er hats nicht wirklich begründet und der andere sagt nein intel, er sagt nen xeon, hier im forum wird mir nen 2.5k geraten, bin echt unwissend bei sowas


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2012)

Es gibt genug Tests, und bei Office&co kann der AMD 8100 besser sein, bei Spielen ist der i5-2400 oder 2500 aber definitiv überlegen. Und der xeon ist auch gut, ist halt an sich für Server-PCs gedacht. 


Und win7 zu installieren geht mit allen modernen CPUs in etwa gleichschnell, und es geht auch viel schneller als noch mit win Vista. Aber 15min ist schon schnell...  es kann sein, dass es wirklich so schnell gehen kann, dann aber liegt es nicht so stark an der CPU. Mit meinem X4 965 dauerte es auch auf keinen Fall mehr als 30Min. 


zu mindfactory kann ich nix sagen, ich weiß nicht mal, ob die auch zusammenbauen ^^  so oder so: kaufen kannst Du, wo DU willst, und zu mindfatory könnt ich dir auch etliche Beschwerde-Threads raussuchen   so wie zu jedem größeren Shop.


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> ich bins nochmal! ^_~
> hatte ziemlich viel zu tun, und wollte nochmal nach paar kleinen recherchen wissen ob der support bei hardwareversand wirklich so schlecht ist?
> manche behaupten sogar, sie verwenden gebrauchte bzw defekte sachen wenn man sich den comp zusammen bauen lässt + teilweise sind die kabel nicht richtig oder vertauschen sachen, stimmt das?
> 
> und mir wurde von nem kollegen gesagt das der AMD FX Series FX-8120 angeblich besser als nen i5k sei? begründet hat er dies nun nicht, er sagt nur das anwendungen angeblich flüssiger laufen und sowas, wie dem auch sei, stimmen die 'Gerüchte' ?


 
Der FX ist wegen seinen "8" Kernen in normalen Anwendungen auf dem Desktop wohl schnelelr als der i5, aber beim Zocken weit unterlegen.

Das mit HWV kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Bei meinem PC sind alle Teile sauber verbaut, Kabel professionell verlegt und laufen tut er auch super ohne Probleme. Und dass sie defekte Teile verbauen, glaube ich nicht...damit würden sie sich später ja selbst mehr Arbeit machen^^...


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Und dass sie defekte Teile verbauen, glaube ich nicht...damit würden sie sich später ja selbst mehr Arbeit machen^^...


 eben. Dass ein Teil aber halt schon fabrikneu defekt ist und die einfach nicht wissen, dass es defekt ist, kann natürlich immer passieren...


----------



## Taion (8. März 2012)

Alles klar, da ich momentan bisschen schwierigkeiten hatte, werde ich gleich diesen beitrag hier bearbeiten und den screen hohladen, wolltest ja nochmal die zusammenstellung sehen zocker, muss nur kurz noch was erledigen.
werde dan heute abend die bestellung bei HWV abschicken, hab gestern schon angerufen mich mal bisschen schlau gemacht dort (natürlich hab ich nicht gefragt ob sie alte ware vearbeiten oder ob sie sachen falsch verbauen) scheinen ganz nett zu sein , hilfsbereit sind sie zumindest aufjedenfall.

wie ich verstanden habe ist der Xeon eher für Desktop arbeit geeignet, und der i5k ist dem Xeon auch überlegen in spielen?
dan werde ich den nehmen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. März 2012)

Der Xeon ist ne Mischung aus i5 und i7 (und eig. ein Serverprozessor). Beim Zocken ist er in etwa so schnell wie der 2400 bzw. 2500K, bei Desktopanwendungen dann so schnell wie der i7.

Naja, eigentlich sind Xeon, i5 und i7 mal ganz grob ungefähr gleichschnell beim Zocken.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2012)

Ein Xeon für sockel 1155 ist halt in normalen Anwendungen schneller als ein i5-2500, aber in SPielen wohl gleichstark. Daher kannst Du ruhig den i5-2500k nehmen


----------



## Taion (8. März 2012)

davon mal abgesehen kostet der xeon auch umeiniges mehr oder? also dementsprechend der xeon der so gut sei wie der 2500k. welche serie wäre das?


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. März 2012)

Das wäre der hier:
Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1230

Den gibts normal bei HWV für gut 200 Euro, ist aber momentan bei denen nicht erhältlich!? Also hätte sich die Sache mit dem Xeon sowieso erledigt...


----------



## Taion (8. März 2012)

genau, aber dan müsste ich mir sonst überlegen woanders zu bestellen und einbauen lassen z.b. mindfactory oder so?
ich hab nochmal nen thread hier im forum durchgelesen, und paar anderen, da wird ganz klar der xeon empfohlen da er ja irgendwie 4+ (4 fake kerne) hat
und trotzdem so schnell wie nen 2500k arbeitet + irgendwie für die zukunft noch weiter reichen wird, stimmt das?
oder ist der 2500k wenn ich ihn übertakte sehr viel langsamer bei desktop arbeiten bzw mehrfach tasking und genau gleich im gaming? o.o
müsste nur gucken ob mindfactory auch den zusammenbau anbietet wenn der xeon wirklich besser sei


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. März 2012)

Ja, das gibts bei Mindfactory auch, aber für 90 Euro für Zusammenbau und Test, was dann doch recht teuer ist. Dann könntest du auch gleich bei HWV bestellen und den i7 nehmen, das würde gleichviel kosten....Ich bin der Meinung dir reicht ein 2500K...soo viel langsamer ist der ohne HT bei Desktopanwendungen nicht, als dass es sich lohnen würde 90-100 Euro mehr für einen i7 oder einer Bestellung bei Mindfactory auszugeben. Und beim Zocken ist der 2500K sowieso etwas schneller.

Du könntest auch nochmal HWV kontaktieren und fragen, wann sie (oder ob sie überhaupt nochmal) den Xeon wieder haben, aber dann müsstest du wahrscheinlich noch ne Weile warten, was ja auch blöd ist...


----------



## Taion (8. März 2012)

mhm, was meinst du wieviel schneller der 2.5k in spielen ist als der xeon?
und was meinst du wieviel langsamer der 2.5k bei desktopanwendungen ist als der xeon?

also so ca. falsl du eine vorstellung hast :p


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. März 2012)

Also Benchs, wo die beiden Prozessoren verglichen werden, habe ich keine gefunden, da der Xeon ja eigentlich ein Serverprozessor ist und allgemein nicht zum spielen verwendet wird, und ich jetzt auch leider keine Zeit, noch was zu suchen.

Beim Zocken ist der Xeon nur unwesentlich langsamer als der 2500K,den Unterschied wirst du nicht spüren. Was die Arbeit auf dem Desktop angeht...kp


----------



## Taion (8. März 2012)

hätte vllt wär anders eine idee wieviel schneller der xeon aufm desktop arbeitet als der 2.5k prozessor?
und wieviel schneller der 2.5k prozessor in games arbeitet als der xeon?
so in etwa? 
und du sagtest ja der xeon ist unwesentlich langsamer als der 2500k, auch übertaktet unwesentlich langsamer?
dan frag ich mich echt wieso sie überhaupt noch die 2500k's verkaufen wenn der xeon besser ist bei beiden sachen? ôo da der xeon nur gering teurer ist


und kann man mit beiden gut battlefield 3 streamen?


----------



## Lukecheater (8. März 2012)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle den i5 holen, weil der Xeon wie gesagt eigentlich ein Server-Prozessor is und der i5 in Spielen evtl. wenn auch nur unwesentlich schneller sein wird.


----------



## Taion (8. März 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also ich würde an deiner Stelle den i5 holen, weil der Xeon wie gesagt eigentlich ein Server-Prozessor is und der i5 in Spielen evtl. wenn auch nur unwesentlich schneller sein wird.


 

aber ich denke mal der xeon wird fürs streamen besser sein oder?
und ich mein wenn der i5 nur unwesentlich schnellr ist, aber auf dem desktop viel schneller ist?
oder ist er auch nur wesentlich schneller auf dem desktop? er hat ja eigentlich ( 8 ) kerne, also müsste er doch viel schneller sein?

angenomen ich installiere was auf dem PC, dauert der i5 dan doppelt solange, genauso wie entpacken oder vllt 1-2 minuten ?
wenn man solche vergleiche bringen kann


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2012)

Den i5 gibt es selbstverständlich weiterhin im Handel, "obwohl" der Xeon vlt nen Tick besser ist, denn die Preise, Angebot und nachfrage schwanken ja. Es kann sein, dass in 2 Monaten der i5 20e billiger ist, und dann isses schon recht unsinnig, den Mehrpreis für einen Xeon auszugeben. Aber selbst wenn der Xeon in Preis-Lesitung besser ist: man kann doch nicht die Produktion und den Verkauf einer CPU komplett aufgeben, an der man jahrelang geforscht und entwickelt hat und sie aufwendig vermarktet, nur weil aktuell grad eine andere CPU zu einem ähnlichen Preis evlt. sogar nen Tick besser ist... 

Der Xeon ist zudem auch nicht übertaktbar, d.h. allein deswegen hat ein i5-2500k sowieso eine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Taion (8. März 2012)

naja, also wirklich schlauer werd ich nicht, ich verstehe ernsthaft den sinn und zweck eines i5 nicht wenn der xeon wesentlich schneller ist aufm desktop
oder ich bin einfach so blöd oder blond umzuverstehen warum ihr mir zum i5 ratet, ich mein wenn die installationen, die sachen zum entpacken wirklich enorm schneller sind, und man denke ich auch besser streamen kann und dazu der genauso schnell beim gamen ist?
oder ist es alles das selbe, also installation / entpacken (bzw generell desktoparbeiten wie ps3) streamen gleich schnell?


----------



## svd (8. März 2012)

Also, wir haben den Core i5-2500K auf der einen Seite, den Core i7-2600K auf der anderen Seite. 
Irgendwo dazwischen, etwas näher am i7, sitzt der Xeon E3-1230.

Hier kannst du nachgucken, wie sich der i5 gegen den i7 schlägt. So in etwa wird auch der Vergleich zwischen i5 und E3 ausfallen.

Da der Preisunterschied lediglich 20€ ausmacht, ist die Wahl wirklich schwer, letztendes aber egal.

Falls du mehr mit dem Rechner machst als spielen (Videos/Sounddateien bearbeiten und konvertieren, 3D Modelling, Archive (ent)packen, etc.), greif gleich zum E3. Ist eine gute CPU, kann man nichts dagegen sagen.

Falls du hauptsächlich spielst (und es egal ist, ob eine Installation evtl. einige Sekunden länger dauert) "reicht" der i5. Der sowieso brutal gut ist. Zudem bietet er ja auch den freien Multiplikator und lässt sich leicht übertakten.
In mehrkernoptimierten Spielen (Battlefield 3 ist übrigens ein ungeeignetes Beispiel, da hauptsächlich GPU abhängig) sind alle SandyBridge Vierkerner quasi ebenbürtig. Die Unterschiede entstehen da höchstens durch die Taktrate... du verstehst?

P.S.: Und zur Daseinsberechtigung des i5... die Xeon Prozessoren sind ja traditionell Server und Workstation CPUs. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass du den nicht verwenden kannst/darfst. 
Der Murcielago LP-680 hat, wie der Name sagt, 680PS. Der stärkste MAN TGX V8 ebenso. In der geschwindigkeitsbegrenzten Innenstadt kannst du mit beiden einen Heidenspaß haben. Aber wenn du hauptsächlich Container herumfährst, wirst du dich schweren Herzens wohl gegen den "Italiener" entscheiden.


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> naja, also wirklich schlauer werd ich nicht, ich verstehe ernsthaft den sinn und zweck eines i5 nicht wenn der xeon wesentlich schneller ist aufm desktop
> oder ich bin einfach so blöd oder blond umzuverstehen warum ihr mir zum i5 ratet, ich mein wenn die installationen, die sachen zum entpacken wirklich enorm schneller sind, und man denke ich auch besser streamen kann und dazu der genauso schnell beim gamen ist?
> oder ist es alles das selbe, also installation / entpacken (bzw generell desktoparbeiten wie ps3) streamen gleich schnell?


 
Ich zitiere mich selbst:



Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Ja, das gibts bei Mindfactory auch, aber für 90 Euro für Zusammenbau und Test, was dann doch recht teuer ist. Dann könntest du auch gleich bei HWV bestellen und den i7 nehmen, das würde gleichviel kosten....Ich bin der Meinung dir reicht ein 2500K...soo viel langsamer ist der ohne HT bei Desktopanwendungen nicht, als dass es sich lohnen würde 90-100 Euro mehr für einen i7 oder einer Bestellung bei Mindfactory auszugeben. Und beim Zocken ist der 2500K sowieso etwas schneller.



Verstehst du jetzt? Den Xeon gibts bei HWV nicht, deswegen müsstest du bei mindfactory bestellen, wo der PC-Zusammenbau wiederum 70 Euro teurer ist als bei HWV. Also könntest du weiderum bei HWV einfach den i7 2600K nehmen, das würde dann letztendlich gleichviel kosten: Xeon bei Mindfactory+70 Euro mehr für Zusammenbau oder i7 bei HWV, der aber 50 Euro mehr kostet als der Xeon und dafür nur 20 Euro Zusammenbau. 

Unter den Bedingungen wäre es sinnlos einen Xeon zu kaufen. Da nimmst du entweder den i7 oder den i5. Und ICH rate dir zum i5. Die virtuellen Kerne bringen dir nämlich nicht soo viel als das es die 80 Euro vom i5 zum i7 wert wäre. Und ganz erhlich, der i5 (mein i5 2400) ist auf dem Desktop schon rasend schnell.


----------



## Taion (8. März 2012)

vielen dank svd, stimmen die angaben dort?
z.b. das mit Autodesk 3ds Max 2011?
den der i5k hat ja teils nur 30 sekunden unterschied beim rendering etc ?


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> naja, also wirklich schlauer werd ich nicht, ich verstehe ernsthaft den sinn und zweck eines i5 nicht wenn der xeon wesentlich schneller ist aufm desktop


  der i5 ist dafür halt billiger, und nicht jeder braucht in normalen Anwendungen mehr Power, UND den i5-2500k kann man übertakten, den Xeon nicht - und so oder so kann es eben sein, dass die Preise sich verändern und der i5 irgendwann genausoviel billiger ist, wie er "schlechter" ist.

Und was heißt hier "Sinn und Zweck" ? Die CPUs wurden halt bei Intel in Ruhe entwickelt, und erst danach ergibt sich dann aus Angebot, Nachfrage und Produktionskosten ein Preis - das ist ja nicht von vornherein mit Absicht geplant worden, dass der Xeon (der an sich für den Betrieb in Servern gedacht ist) nur 20€ mehr kostet und dabei dann evlt. wirklich deutlich besser für einige Anwendungen ist.

Preise werden nunmal nicht einfach nur auf Grund der Leistung festgesetzt, und selbst wenn doch: evlt. sind die 20€ Unterschied halt genau das, was das Leistungsplus des Xeon bei einigen Anwendungen wert ist....? 




> oder ich bin einfach so blöd oder blond umzuverstehen warum ihr mir zum i5 ratet, ich mein wenn die installationen, die sachen zum entpacken wirklich enorm schneller sind, und man denke ich auch besser streamen kann und dazu der genauso schnell beim gamen ist


 Ich habe keine Tests parat, ob der "enorm" schneller ist - vielleicht ist der schneller, aber vielleicht nicht SO viel besser, als dass sich der Aufpreis lohnt. Und selbst wenn doch: mit dem i5-2500k könntest du wie gesagt auch übertakten, und übertaktet ist der dann doch (auch in SPielen) besser als der Xeon.


----------



## Taion (8. März 2012)

alles klar zocker, ich habe auch keine lust hier weiter rumzunerven, der beitrag von svd war MEHR als nur gut, also das benchmarking,
vielen vielen dank das ihr euch die mühe macht so nem unwissenden wie mir tage lang zu helfen ^_~
ich uploade jetzt wie ich den pc habe und dan schick ich die bestellung auch nun endlich los bevor ich noch dies und das sehe ^^

wollte nur nochmal svd fragen ob das wirklich so ist?
ich mein das entpacken und rendering ist ja GERING zum i7 also vom i5 ich mein teils 30 seks - 1 minute nur unterschied? o.o


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> alles klar zocker, ich habe auch keine lust hier weiter rumzunerven, der beitrag von svd war MEHR als nur gut, also das benchmarking,
> vielen vielen dank das ihr euch die mühe macht so nem unwissenden wie mir tage lang zu helfen ^_~
> ich uploade jetzt wie ich den pc habe und dan schick ich die bestellung auch nun endlich los bevor ich noch dies und das sehe ^^
> 
> ...


 Also, erstmal wissen wir jetzt nicht, welchen Test Du genau meinst, also welche Testanwendung. Aber wenn Du den UNterschied nicht hoch findest, scheinen es ja nur 5-10% zu sein, oder? Was hättest Du denn erwartet? ^^ Wenn eine CPU zB 30% mehr kostet oder 30% mehr Takt hat, dann hat die nicht auch automatisch bei ALLEN Anwendungen 30% mehr Power - so einfach isses nicht. Vor allem beim Preis: es kann einfach sein, dass es in der Produktion direkt 40% teurer ist, wenn man nur 20% mehr Power rauskitzeln will - und dann kostet eine CPU halt 40% mehr, obwohl sie nur 20% mehr leistet... (nur als Beispiel)

Es hängt da eben auch vielen Faktoren ab, nicht nur von Takt und schon gar nicht vom Preis  zB grad in SPielen hast Du quasi keinen UNterschied mehr zwischen dem i2-2500 und dem i7-2600, weil die SPiele von der etwas "besseren" Archtitektur des 2600er nichts ausnutzen können.


----------



## svd (8. März 2012)

Ja, die Unterschiede müssen so gering sein. Die CPUs basieren alle auf der gleichen Architektur, sind fast gleich schnell getaktet...
Der Hauptunterschied der i5 Prozessoren zu den großen Geschwistern i7 und Xeon besteht hauptsächlich im Fehlen des Hyperthreadings,
also diesen 4 zusätzlichen virtuellen Kernen (natürlich gibt's noch Unterschiede bei der Stromaufnahme und anderem Kram, ist jetzt aber nicht so wichtig).

Das die vier Pseudokerne vor allem in Spielen noch nicht viel bringen, merkst du auch an der Performance der großen FX Bulldozer von AMD. So spielen die am höchsten getakteten echten Achtkerner bei Anwendungen durchaus in der Core i5/7 Liga mit, bei Spielen leider nicht.

Ab wann oder ob sich das ändern wird, kann momentan wohl niemand sagen.


----------



## Taion (9. März 2012)

http://i43.tinypic.com/2mq68w0.jpg
so, würde gerne mal eure meinung wissen, hab jetzt die OC genommen, schaue derzeit noch'n paar tests ob die schlechter oder besser ausfällt da sie ja nur 7 euro mehr kostet.

ansonsten soweit alles gut? oder passt bzw stimmt irgendwas nicht?

achja und eins würde mich echr sehr interessieren, welche boards sind besser?
das ASRock Z68 Pro3  oder das pro ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3)


----------



## Lukecheater (9. März 2012)

"besser" kann man so nicht sagen, es sind halt 2 unterschiedliche Chips. Mit dem Z68 Pro3 könntest du halt auch alternativ zu einer Grafikkarte die Grafik-Einheit der SandyBridge CPUs nutzen. Ob du das brauchst musst du selber wissen. Wirklich nutzen bzw. gebrauchen könntest du es halt nur falls die Grafikkarte mal ausfallen sollte.

Zu der Zusammenstellung: Das sieht alles gut aus. Überleg dir jetzt noch welchen Chip du fürs Mainboard holst und dann kannste bestellen.
Außerdem finde ich das Netzteil etwas overpowerd. Alternative: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27138&agid=1628


----------



## Taion (9. März 2012)

und was bietet das p67 für vorteile?
und inwiefern meinst du overpowered? 
nicht das ich jetzt nen qualitativ schlechteres netzteil habe, oder overpowered in dem sinne das es mehr leistet als ich überhaupt verbrauche / benutze?


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

P67 und Z68 sind im Grunde identisch, das Z68 kann halt noch eine in der CPU integrierte GRafikeinheit nutzen, falls man keine richtige Grafikkarte hat. Ansonsten - wenn die Ausstattung gleich ist - nimm einfach das günstigere Board.

overpowered heißt, das auch ein günstigeres völlig ausreichen würde. Ein Nachteil ist das "zu starke" Netzteil aber nicht. Theoretisch kann es zwar etwas mehr Strom verbrauchen als ein "passendes" Netzteil, aber das ist verschwindend wenig, wenn man zwei Netzteile mit ähnlicher Effizienz miteinander vergleicht, und selbst bei einem relativ großen Unterschied sind es nur ein paar Watt unterschied. Wird hier auch erklärt: Netzteile: Watt-Werte, 80 Plus und Effizienz - großes Special mit Technik- und Kauftipps - Netzteil-Special: Effizienz und 80 Plus


----------



## Lukecheater (9. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> inwiefern meinst du overpowered?
> nicht das ich jetzt nen qualitativ schlechteres netzteil habe, oder overpowered in dem sinne das es mehr leistet als ich überhaupt verbrauche / benutze?


 
Also das Corsair kannst du schon holen, es kann halt deutlich mehr W liefern als du brauchst, aber dann bist du halt ein bisschen stärker für die Zukunft abgesichert.  Ich persönlich geb halt immer lieber mehr Geld für weniger W aus, wegen Effizienz und Qualität. Aber wie gesagt, das Corsair kannste schon nehmen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. März 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also das Corsair kannst du schon holen, es kann halt deutlich mehr W liefern als du brauchst, aber dann bist du halt ein bisschen stärker für die Zukunft abgesichert.  Ich persönlich geb halt immer lieber mehr Geld für weniger W aus, wegen Effizienz und Qualität. Aber wie gesagt, das Corsair kannste schon nehmen.


 
Das Corsair ist von der Qualität her schon in Ordnung, wird aber in Sachen Efizienz oder so natürlich nie an ein Enermax oder Seasonic rankommen, das is klar. Natürlich ist es total überdimensioniert, aber wegen dem Konfigurator von HWV ist ja nix anders möglich...und Reserven, egal wie viel, sind eigentlich nie schlecht.


----------



## Taion (9. März 2012)

alles klar, dan werd ich mal wohl bestellen, ich hätte da nurnoch eine Frage, ich hab paar Foren durchstöbert doch Tests bezüglich der 560 ti OC hab ich keine gefunden, da die OC ja nur 7 euro ca. teurer ist, sollte ich die lieber gleich nehmen oder ist da vllt irgend nen qualitäts trick hinter? z.b. lauter o.ä ?
jemand eine idee bzw erfahrung damit gemacht? ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. März 2012)

Klar wird die OC etwas heißer als die normale, und die Lüfter werden auch minimal lauter, aber das merkst du kaum.

Allerdings gibt es bei BF3 oft Probleme und Abstürze mit übertakteten 560 Ti´s...wenn das der Fall wäre, müsstest du sie halt wieder auf denm Standarttakt von 822 Mhz drosseln....

Und hier hast dun Test dazu:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC im Test - HT4U.net


----------



## Taion (9. März 2012)

also der test zeigt aufjedenfall ein paar fps mehr, was eigentlich gaarnicht so verkehrt wäre oder?
aber wenn du sagst ds es schon bei bf3 oft probleme gibt und sie öfters abstürzt, würdest du mir lieber von der abraten?

ach und vom netzteil von dem corsair das ich momentan drin habe, gibt es ziemlich viele negative kommentare das es unnötig laut sei


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. März 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B004NRVXK2/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Also ich sehe hier nur gute Bewertungen, auch wenn man sich auf die von Amazon nicht immer ganz verlassen kann. Es kommt auch immer drauf an, was man unter laut bzw. leise versteht, also wie empfindlich man ist. Ich hatte das Netzteil ja selbst und ich bin sehr empfindlich, und ich konnte das Teil nicht hören. CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarte sind da auf jeden Fall noch lauter.
Und eine bessere Alternative zum gleichen Preis gibt es nicht, außer du willst ein Enermax für 120 Euro. 

Und das mit den "paar FPS mher" ist auch je nach Spiel unterschiedlich. Wenn ein Spiel X mit der 560 Ti ohne OC z.B. 100FPS hat, dann hast du mit der OC vielleicht sogar 115 FPS. Hast du, wie bei BF3, aber nur 30FPS, dann hast du mit der OC vllt. grade mal 32 oder so. Und nicht 15FS mehr, wie beim anderen Spiel.

Und wenn du mit BF3 je Probleme haebn solltest, dann takte die Karte halt einfach runter. Das OC merkt man ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Taion (9. März 2012)

mhm, hab mir paar foren durchgelesen über den X650 und auch paar youtube videos, viele haben gesagt das er laut sei, aber wenn du sagst nein ist er nicht dan nehme ich den nun einfach 

und zu bf3 wegen der OC graka, gibt es schon eine lösung für das problem ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> und zu bf3 wegen der OC graka, gibt es schon eine lösung für das problem ?


 
Habe ich dir jetzt schon zwei Mal erklärt, aber kein Problem, mach ich gerne nochmal.  

Aslo entweder du nimmst einfach die normale GB 560 Ti oder du taktest sie halt mit dem Msi Afternurner oder so runter....FALLS es Probleme geben sollte...


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

Oder man pfeift auf die paar FPS mehr. Wenn man sowieso schhon 60 FPS hast, machen die 5-6 FPS auch nix mehr aus. Und wenn man eh nur 30 hat, bringen 33 FPS auch keine Besserung


----------



## Taion (9. März 2012)

achja was hält ihr von dem hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-630W ?


----------



## Lukecheater (9. März 2012)

wenn bequiet dann eher straight power oder dark power


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> achja was hält ihr von dem hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-630W ?


 
Die Pure Power sind die billigsten Netztiele von Bequiet. Wenn dann eher die besseren, also Straight Power oder Dark Power.
Aber ganz erhlich, mit dem Corsair bist du besser dran.


----------



## Taion (9. März 2012)

will mir dan in 1 oder 2 monaten ncoh nen bildschirm holen, was haltet ihr von: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ G2225HD ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. März 2012)

Ja, der ist okay. Aber willst du wirklich nur 21.5 Zoll?...ein 24er würde auch nur 50 Euro mehr kosten...


----------



## Taion (9. März 2012)

hättest du ein gutes exemplar? auch full hd etc? haben ja die meisten heutzutage xD


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

Nicht mal 50€ mehr, wenn man mal genauer sucht.


----------



## Taion (9. März 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ G2420HD
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG Flatron W2443T-PF

welcher wäre besser?


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. März 2012)

Der BenQ. Der hat nämlich noch HDMI, was dir bestimmt irfenwann mal was bringt, z.B. bei BluRay-Wiedergabe oder so...


----------



## Taion (10. März 2012)

ach ich glaube eine Lösung für das Problem für Bf3 gefunden zu haben bei der OC version:
GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 500 Series - GV-N560OC-1GI


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> ach ich glaube eine Lösung für das Problem für Bf3 gefunden zu haben bei der OC version:
> GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 500 Series - GV-N560OC-1GI


 
Sorry, aber was genau soll da jetzt die Lösung sein?


----------



## Taion (10. März 2012)

hab im Forum gelsen, das dies ein Bios update extra für die Graka sein soll.
Soll sogar klappen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. März 2012)

Ok, oder du sparst dir den ganzen Ärger einfach und verzichtest auf die 60Mhz mehr, also auf 2FPS^^ bei BF3.

Ich finde es sowieso total unsinnig, das wir jetzt schon ewig darüber diskutieren, ob du die OC oder die normale nimmst.  Das merkst du sowieso nicht. Spar dir doch den ganzen Ärger mit BIOS-Update usw. nur wegen den 2FPS mehr und nimm einfach die normale.


----------



## Taion (10. März 2012)

nagut, dan werde ich jetzt die bestellung losschicken.
ist fertig
achja, ein kumpel will sich genau den gleichen PC holen, ist sich bei der graka nicht sicher,
er tendiert zwischen 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club 3D Radeon 6950 2048MB, AMD Radeon HD 6950, PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - XFX RADEON HD 6950 800M 2GB DDR5 DUAL MINI DP HDMI DUAL DVI

oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 
er ist sich doch nicht ganz sicher ob die 560 ti vllt nicht genauso gut ist , da ich leider keine ahnun habe wollte ich das mal wissen.
ist irgendeine überragend oder geben die sich wie bei der oc nur 3-5 fps mehr o.ä

(hoffe meine pc kommt dan in 2-3 tagen ^^ ) vielen dank für die tolle hilfe ^.^


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. März 2012)

Also leistungsmäßig her liegt die 6950 etwa beim Niveau der normlaen 560 Ti mit 386 Shadern. Mal ist vllt. die 560 Ti schneller, mal die 6950, am im Prinzip nehmen sich die bieden Karten nix.  Die 560 Ti  448  ist allerdings ein "Sondermodell" der Karte mit 448 Shadern statt "nur" 386, was sie schon fast so schnell macht wie die GTX 570 und somit ist sie auch ca. 10% schneller als die normale 560 Ti bzw. die HD 6950. Kostet aber auch etwas mehr. Bei dem Bench hier sieht man den Unterschied ja sehr gut.

Ob dein Kumpel jetzt die AMD oder die Nvidia nimmt, ist immer Geschmackssache. Ich z.B. würde nach meinen Erfahrungen keine AMD mehr nehmen, andere sind mit AMD super zufireden. Die vorteile von Nvidia wären z.B. solche Sachen wie PhsX oder evtl. auch 3D-Vision, was AMD alles niht hat, aber das muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Kaufgrund sein.

Die 6950 gibts normal ab ca. 180 Euro, die 560 Ti 448 so ab ca. 230 Euro. Dein Freund kann sich die Benchs ja mal anschauen und dann entscheiden, ob ihm die FPS mehr 60 Euro Aufpreis von der 6950 zur 560 Ti 448 wert sind.


----------



## Taion (10. März 2012)

also würdest du zur normalen 560 ti graka raten oder? beim ben liegt die ja sehr weit vorn so wie ich das verstanden habe?
ach und würde eig mass effect 3 bei der 560 ti auf max sets gehen?


----------



## Taion (10. März 2012)

die 6950 kostet 240€ also ich sehe keine normale die 180 euro kostet, zumindest nicht bei hws und die 560 ti mit 448 shaern kostet ja auch soviel, aber um ehrlich zu sein sehe ich keinen großen unterschied bei den beiden zur 560 ti , und die 560 ti kostet ja 55 euro weniger..
naja


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. März 2012)

Bei Hardwareversand sind die alle teurer. Da gibts die 560 Ti ab 190, die 6950 ab vllt 220 und die 448 ab 250 Euro, aber allemein gelten diese Preise, wenn man sich bei allem den billigsten Shop rausucht.


----------



## Taion (10. März 2012)

weißt du schon ob das neue maffect 3 auf der 560 ti auf max läuft?


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. März 2012)

Mass Effect läuft ganz sicher flüssig. Ein Kumpel von mir hat ME3 schon bei Release gekauft und kann es mit seiner 560 Ti locker flüssig spielen.


----------



## Taion (10. März 2012)

achja zocker, ich versteh benchmarks schon hab auch alles zum tests durchgelesen, nur ist es so das ich noch mangehalt kentnisse von pcs habe, aber echt ne menge die letzten wochen dank euch dazu gelernt habe, doch noch eine kleine frage wäre übrig, da ich eben noch nicht soviel erfahrung auch in richtung fps etc habe bleibt noch offen:

ist es wirklich wert die 60 euro für ne radeon 6950 bzw die 448 shaders 560 ti
oder sollte man die 560 ti / 560 ti oc nehmen? (oc indem sinne da er nicht nur bf3 spielt sondern auch viele andere games zockt)
oder sagst du das da ein so enormer unterschied ist und sich die 60 euro lohnen?
oder wieder nur so 3-5 fps unterschied? bei bf3 oder den neuen spielen?^^


----------



## Lukecheater (10. März 2012)

naja er hat ja gemeint laut Benches 10% mehr Leistung. Das wären dann bei 30fps halt 33fps oder bei 50fps wärens dann 55fps. Ob das die 60€ Aufpreis wert sind musst du wissen, die Entscheidung was du mit DEINEM Geld machst können wir dir nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. März 2012)

Ja, bei BF3 wird der Unterschied jetzt nicht spürbar sein, und bei anderen (nicht sehr anspruchsvollen) Spielen wirst du vllt. max 10FPS mehr haben. Aber bei solchen Spielen hast du mit der normalen vllt. 60FPS und mit der 448 ca. 70FPS, also läufts ohnehin mit beiden flüssig, da brauch man keine mit mehr Shadern. 

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht. Ich empfehle deinem Kumpel, er soll die normale 560 Ti nehmen, grade die Gigabyte oder so.
Am besten soll er einfach den gleichen PC nemhen wie du (wenns vom Budget her passt), außer vielleicht das Gehäuse oder so.


----------



## Taion (11. März 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> außer vielleicht das Gehäuse oder so.


 inwiefern 'oder so' das oder so aufs gehäuse bezogen oder was sollte er noch ändern?


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> inwiefern 'oder so' das oder so aufs gehäuse bezogen oder was sollte er noch ändern?



 Damit meinte ich eig. nur, dass er vielleicht einen anderen Geschmack hat wie du und ihm ein anderes Gehäuse besser gefällt als deins.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. März 2012)

Ich glaub lang dauerts nit mehr, dann haben wir hier den längsten Kaufberatungs-Thread ever...


----------



## Taion (11. März 2012)

haha ^_~!
mein kumpel ist auch soweit er hat seine bestellung nun fertig aber da ist eine kleinigkeit anders undzwar hat er dieses board:
ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX
und nicht das p67, da es momentan nicht verfügbar ist geht das trotzem? kostet nur 2 euro mehr, ist ja trotzdem oc board oder?


----------



## Lukecheater (11. März 2012)

Ja also wie schon hier im Thread erklärt geben die sich nit viel, sind im Prinzip die gleichen Boards, nur dass das mit dem Z68 Chipsatz die zusätzlichen Monitoranschlüsse hat, weil man mit dem Chip halt auch die integrierte Grafikeinheit von SandyBridge-CPUs benutzen kann, was ihr aber eigentlich nich benötigt, da ihr ja ein extra Grafikkarte habt.


----------



## Taion (11. März 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ja also wie schon hier im Thread erklärt geben die sich nit viel, sind im Prinzip die gleichen Boards, nur dass das mit dem Z68 Chipsatz die zusätzlichen Monitoranschlüsse hat, weil man mit dem Chip halt auch die integrierte Grafikeinheit von SandyBridge-CPUs benutzen kann, was ihr aber eigentlich nich benötigt, da ihr ja ein extra Grafikkarte habt.


 
naja, ich denke das lässt sich nicht ändern die andere graka hat ne lieferzeit über 7 tage, also die 2 euro mehr für etwas das man nicht brauch, auch egal.. ^^

oh, ich hab da glaub was gefunden was ist das für nen board:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46919&agid=1601

ist es das selbe? kostet 3 euro weniger als die: 
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43133&agid=1601


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. März 2012)

Das selbe isses ganz sicher nicht. 

Das Pro 3 hat halt zusätzlich noch USB3, was manchmal echt sehr nützlich ist. Ansonsten gibt es gleube ich keine wesentlichen Unterschiede.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. März 2012)

also das Pro3 mit dem P67 Chipsatz hat USB3.0 und das Pro3 mit dem Z68 Chipsatz hat USB3.0


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. März 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> also das Pro3 mit dem P67 Chipsatz hat USB3.0 und das Pro3 mit dem Z68 Chipsatz hat USB3.0


 
Es geht hier um den Unterschied zw. dem Pro und dem Pro 3.   Siehe Post #184^^


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

schön guten Tag, ich bins nochmal undzwar wollt ich wissen ob das normal ist pc ist da, windows 7 drauf, aber selbst bei spielen wie league of legends habe ich nichtmal konstante 60 fps. wärend andere mit der selben / etwas anderen modellen sogar 130-140 bekommen, woran liegt das?

hab auch irgendwie das gefühl, als würde meine  graka garnicht richtig installiert sein, aufm desktop flackert es einbisschen, okay kann am bildschirm liegen, aber so als hätte ich keine grake installiert (war auf meinem alten rechner auch so)
aber laut geräte-manager ist es install.


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

habe auch keine laggs, nur läuft es nicht wirklich smooth , also die details etc sind nicht wirklich fein o.o
und ich hatte ne gtx 5800 vorher und genausoviel fps
ich mein das sind ja 2 welten 5800 zu 560ti


----------



## Fraggerick (14. März 2012)

Herunterladen | 3DMark 11 – The Gamer's Benchmark for DirectX 11
runterladen, laufen lassen, ergebnis posten.


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

okay installiert, irgendwie flackert mein bildschirm ganzschön, überarbeite den post gleich nochmal mit dem ergebnis


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

Haste denn schon für alles neueste Treiber drauf? Bei Nvidia für die Graka, beim Mainboardhersteller für Chipsatz, Sound und LAN, ggf. auch USB3.0


----------



## Fraggerick (14. März 2012)

hast du win7?

dann mach mal update. und zwar alle updateas auswählen


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

alles geupdated, alle cs reingeworfen die da sind, alles installiert, benchmark ist warum uch immer abgebrochen bei dem temple kam es abundzu an laggs
kann auch nur perfomance pc anmachen und nicht extreme
hatte 17 fps meistens, ob des mein bf3 aushält naja :s
mach den nochmal moment


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 score: P4514 3DMarks


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

sagt mit irendwie an das ich fehler habe
z.b. Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

Was hast Du denn jetzt für Bauteile genommen, und selber gebaut oder bauen lassen? Wäre denkbar, dass die Graka nicht genug Strom bekommt...


----------



## Fraggerick (14. März 2012)

hol dir mal den neusten treiber für die karte auf Willkommen bei NVIDIA - dem weltweiten Marktführer für Visual-Computing-Technologien

sonnst, soo abwegig ist das ergebnis nicht. ich hab knapp 6000 punkte, meine karte ist aber auch en happen flotter.


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

http://i43.tinypic.com/2mq68w0.jpg
so hab ich ihn, nur keine oc sondern die normale 560 ti und das z67 pro3 board


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

naja, also entweder ist der benchmark  hammer hart, oder wie?
ich mein, man hat mir versichert (nicht nur in diesem forum) das bf3 auf ultra flüssig laufen müsste, aber beim benchmark test habe ich meist 17-27 fps + bei einem etwas loweren spiel league of legends habe ich 58-60 fps, soviel hatte ich mit einer wesentlich schlechteren graka + mein bildschirm flackert ganz schön, aber ich download grad den neuen treiber


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

Das Ergebnis scheint okay, aber zB Grafiktreiber nicht akzeptiert und es flackert ist nicht normal.


Geh mal ganz sicher: erst mal nach Windows-Updates schauen, ob Du wirklich alles hast, dann bei ASRock mal neueste Treiber suchen und installieren, erst dann die Treiber für die Graka von nvidia runterladen und installieren. Du hast aber win7 64bit und bei den Treibern auch jeweils geschaut, dass es eine 64bit-Version ist? 

Und schau mal, ob alle Stecker korrekt sitzen.

Hattest Du win7 denn selber installiert?

Was hast Du für einen Monitor?



Wegen des Benchmarktests: eine Benchmark repräsentiert nicht ein normales aktuelles Spiel, sondern belastet den PC und die Graka bewusst mit übertriebenen Anforderungen - die ist gar nicht dafür gemacht, flüssig zu laufen. Es geht da mehr darum, dass man die Leistung mit anderen Systemen vergleichen kann - es geht nicht darum, dass eine Hardware nur dann gut ist, wenn die Bench gut läuft.


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

ja w7 habe ich selber installiert
welchen bildschirm. mhm das wird schwer
weiß nur das er von belnea ist
hab den schon nen weilchen


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

ist nur nen framenetwork.4 da, also unter '2 wichtige updates' und i.e 8


----------



## Fraggerick (14. März 2012)

lass dein steinzeitspiel ma da wo es ist.

besorg die bf3 und guck wies läuft, ultra kannste dir aber abschminken. (jeh nach auflösung)

der benchmark ist nicht mit einem spiel zu vergleichen, das belastet deinen rechner über die maßen 

wobei 4500 punkte schon in ordnung gehen.

probier mal ein zeitgemäßes spiel aus, und dann kannste weiter sehen.


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> besorg die bf3 und guck wies läuft, ultra kannste dir aber abschminken. (jeh nach auflösung)


 
wieso kann ich das abschmieren ?
hatte doch extra 100 mal nachgefragt, ob es wirklich für ultra geht also die graka, naja okay wenn es auf sehr hoch geht ist ja noch in ordnung.
Schaue mal wie bc2 und so läuft..
flackern bleibt trotzdem


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

habs nochmal gemacht, den neuen treiber gedownloaded .. problembleibt bestehend Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

Wer hat denn gesagt, dass eine GTX 560 Ti für BF3 auf Ultra reicht ^^ nicht mal eine GTX 580 reicht da für ein durchgängig flüssiges Spielen... daher sag ich auch immer: nciht von diesem bescheuerten Ultra-Modus verrückt machen lassen - die Unterschiede zu "hoch" sind minimal *g* , das merkst Du beim Spielen eh nicht - früher hätte man den Ultra-Modus einfach weggelassen, damit man nicht meckert, dass für Ultra auch ein ultrateurer PC nötig ist... 


Und bei den Updates: "wichtige" Updates sollte man installieren, daher heißen die auch "wichtige" Updates und nicht "wenn du Bock hast, dann kannst du die bei Gelegenheit draufmachen"-Updates  frameworks zB könnte für die Treiber nötig sein.

UNd beim Monitor: sieh halt nach, was es für einer ist - das steht sicher am Rand oder hinten drauf. Ist es denn ein LCD, oder noch ein Röhren-Monitor?


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

belinea 1925 s1w so heißt der ist nen flachbildschirm
kurz nen w7 update


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

problem bleibt dennoch beiberhalten trotz windows update
letzter check: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2960515


liegt das ganze flackern nun an meinembildschirm oder doch an dem treiber?
irgebndwie geht der nicht -verzweifel-

trotz:
NVIDIA Treiber Downloads


Produkt 	Derzeit
installierter Treiber 	Aktuelle Treiber-Updates
GeForce GTX 560 Ti 	296.10 	Auf Ihrem PC sind derzeit die aktuellsten Treiber für Ihren Grafikprozessor installiert. Zurzeit ist kein Treiber-Update notwendig.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

Das kann am Monitor liegen, denn der hat ja nur VGA, oder? Vlt. wird der mit einer falschen Bildwiederholfrequenz angesteuert? Kannst Du da mal nachsehen, müsste irgendwo im Treibermenü der Grafikkarte zu sehen sein. Oder rechtsklick auf dem Desktop, Anpassen, ganz unten Anzeige, Erweiterte Einstellungen, Monitor => da müsste was mit 60Hz stehen, oder auch ein anderer Wert.

hat die Grafikkarte denn VGA, oder nutzt Du einen Adapter?


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

falls das weiter hilft :
http://i40.tinypic.com/ja8m5v.png


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

Da ist an sich alles okay. Kannst Du denn irgendwie einen anderen Monitor testen?

Was Du auch mal nachschauen kannst ist, ob es für das Mainboard ein BIOS-Update gibt.



Hattest Du den PC denn auch selber zusammengebaut?


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

nein zusammenbauen lassen 
wie schau ich das?


----------



## Fraggerick (14. März 2012)

Zum 3 dmark. Dein Ergebnis passt. Das mit dem Treiber kann sein, der neuste NVIDIA Treiber wurde ja gestern oder so veröffentlicht, kann schon sein das die da bummeln. Aber das Ergebnis ist im rahmen.

Zum ultramodus: es gibt Karten für 800€ und mainboards wo man 4 Karten einbauen kann. Und für solche rechner sind die Ultra Modi 
mM nach ist bf3 in high ohne Motion blure und dafür mit den filterings hübscher als in Ultra ohne Filter. 

Ich würde die Finger von einem biosupdate lassen. Damit kann man mehr kaputt machen als verbessern.
Ich wurde mich nicht als n00b bezeichnen und hab auch shonmal ein Mainboard beim biosupdate getötet.

Ich wurde auch davon ausgehen das dir Verkabelung in Ordnung ist. Hätte die Karte zb en wackler am stromstecker würde die vieles machen aber keine 4500p im 3dmark drücken.

Defekte Karte zeigt sich auch eher an Artefakten in spielen, also grünen vierecken, strichen, bunten blitzen...

Geh mal morgen in mediamarkt und "borg" dir nen Monitor. Kann mir gut vorstellen das es daran liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

guck mal bei den Downloads bei ASRock für das Mainboard nach. www.asrock.de   geh auf Produkte, MainboardSerie und dann gib mal Z68 Pro3 in das Suchfeld ein - da werden dann 3 Modelle angezeigt. Hast Du das pro3, das Pro3 Gen3 oder das Pro3-M ?


----------



## Taion (14. März 2012)

habe das pro3 gen3,
achja nochmal zu einer steinzeit frage,wieso bei siem solch low recommded spiel wie es 'lol' ist, nur 60 fps?
es läuft ohe lags und so aber, es geht locker das doppelte eig


----------



## Fraggerick (15. März 2012)

Ggf weil dein Monitor nur 60hz kann und es irgend eine from von framelimiter gibt?

Würdest du den unterschied zwischen 60 und 600 fps merken? Eher nicht...

es gibt Metro in der roten Pyramide bzw dem steamstor für nen 10ner. Farcry 2 kostet auch nur noch einen Zehner. Bf:bc2 bekommst du Aug hinterher geworfen.

kauf dir einen der Titel, investier die 10 Euro und schau wie sich der Rechner mit was zeitgemäßem schlägt 

oder ganz günstig: es gibt von Microsoft grad nen kostenlosen flugsimulator, heist flight oder so. Kann amn sich saugen und dann über hawai rumfliegen. Is en etwa so spannend wie fensterputzen aber grafisch dann doch recht hübsch. Das könnte deinen Rechner ein bisshen mehr fordern


----------



## Taion (15. März 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> Würdest du den unterschied zwischen 60 und 600 fps merken? Eher nicht...


 
werd wohl battlefield neu kaufen müssen, bruder hat den code verlegt (wie immer  )
und aehm naja, wen man 60 fps hat, und es mal kurz nen fps drop gibt, laggt es ja oder versteh ich das falsch? bei angenommen 140 fps wäre es doch geringer wenn es laggd? oder seh ich das falsch und nehme die zahlen zu deutlich?
ist ja auch wurscht, ich hab mal css ausgepackt und habe dort 300 fps, sie scheinen soweit ich weiß normal zu sein, probiere gleich nochmal black ops und werde dan wahrscheinlich los gehen und mir bf3 bzw bc2 besorgen
denke nicht das black ops high end genug ist , oder?


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

High End genug für was? Willst Du nur Deinen PC testen , oder willst Du Spiele spielen, die Dir gefallen? 


das mit den 60 FPS kann halt bei einzelnen Spielen sein. Und solang die FPS nicht auf nur 20 runtergehen, merkst Du das nicht als ruckeln.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. März 2012)

wie schon oben erwähnt. wenn du einfach nur den PC testen willst, dann hol dir Metro 2033 von der Pyramide. damit bringste deine Kiste preisgünstig ins schwitzen


----------



## Fraggerick (15. März 2012)

Und "gut" ist das spiel auch noch


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. März 2012)

Taion schrieb:


> werd wohl battlefield neu kaufen müssen, bruder hat den code verlegt (wie immer  )
> und aehm naja, wen man 60 fps hat, und es mal kurz nen fps drop gibt, laggt es ja oder versteh ich das falsch? bei angenommen 140 fps wäre es doch geringer wenn es laggd? oder seh ich das falsch und nehme die zahlen zu deutlich?
> ist ja auch wurscht, ich hab mal css ausgepackt und habe dort 300 fps, sie scheinen soweit ich weiß normal zu sein, probiere gleich nochmal black ops und werde dan wahrscheinlich los gehen und mir bf3 bzw bc2 besorgen
> denke nicht das black ops high end genug ist , oder?



Nein, Black Ops ist im Prinzip überhaupt nicht anfordernd, da das Spiel noch eine relativ alte Engine hat. Hol dir am besten mal BF3, oder wenns billiger sein muss, gibts Metro 2033 auch für 10 Euro im Laden oder sogar für 5 auf Steam.
Und wenn ein Spiel auf 60FPS läuft, dann glaube ich nicht, dass es überhaupt mal auf unter 30FPS (ab dann fängt es leicht an zu ruckeln) geht.


----------



## Taion (16. März 2012)

allesklar,werde dan maldasmetro 2033 kaufen gehen beiblack ops habe ich 59-60 fps, und nen 80-100 ping
wasmich wundert ist, das meine CPU auslastung bei black ops immer 49-53% beträgt,woran liegt das, ist das normal?


----------



## Fraggerick (16. März 2012)

ja. nennt sich "gpu limit"

die grafikkarte kann nicht mehr leisten, die cpu könnte noch mehr leisten.

hättest du 2 von deinen karten verbaut (oder ne gtx 580 oder 2 oder 3 oder 4 davon) wären die cpu voll ausgelastet.

in dem beispiel ist deine cpu also "zu stark" während die gpu (grafikkarte) "zu schwach" ist.

das ist aber nichts, wesswegen man sich sorgen machen müsste.

zB konnt ich mit meiner alten CPU meine grafikkarte in bf3 nicht auslasten. flüssig war es trotzdem. mit meiner neuen cpu kann ich meine karte locker auslasten, da wäre ggf sogar noch platz nach oben. flüssiger ist es desswegen aber nicht.
klar hab ich mehr fps, aber wirklich merken tut man das nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2012)

Ja, du kannst nur per Zufall wirklich CPU UND Grafikkarte voll auslasten, und selbst das wird in den meisten Fällen nicht passieren, denn wenn die CPU für alles, was die CPU berechnen soll, nunmal nur zB 40% Auslastrung braucht, wird die CPU nicht "aus Spaß" sich weiter auslasten. Wenn es eben nix mehr zu berechnen gibt, kann die CPU halt nicht noch mehr ausgelastet werden.

Dass eine Auslastung unter 100% bedeutet, dass nicht die maximal mögliche FPS-Werte erreicht werden, ist daher ein Trugschluss.


----------



## Taion (17. März 2012)

jungs weiß einer was das bei black ops heißt:
habe 90 fps
und dadrunter steht:
11.00 cg ms /frames?? 

ach und bf3 müsste bald da sein zum testen


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2012)

Welches Programm benutzt du, das dir diesen Wert anzeigt?


----------



## Taion (18. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Welches Programm benutzt du, das dir diesen Wert anzeigt?


 
einfach in die konsole cl_showfps 1
und dan steht das dort

erst hatte ich 60 fps
dan hab ich vynsc ausgestellt und hatte 90 fps
und da steht so

fps: 90
11.00 cg ms /frames


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung, was das mit cg heißt. Evlt. heißt es, dass es 11 Millisekunden braucht, um einen Frame zu berechnen? Denn 1000 Millisekunden sind eine Sekunde, und 1000 durch 11 ergeben 90, also 90 Frames pro Sekunde, alle 11 Milliskeunden einer?


----------



## Taion (23. März 2012)

Guten Abend, ich wollte mal was fragen undzwar, momentan funktionukelt alles, bf3 hab ich aauch bald
nur hab ich nen kleines problem, mir kam schon etwas 2x vor, was ich nicht für richtig halte, undzwar
wenn ich z.b. youtube öffne, sieht es erstmal verpixelt aus, wenn ich es auf fullscreen mache, wenn ich einmal escape und nochmal zum fullscreen switche ist es meist perfekt, doch ich hatte 2x das problem das mein bildschirm komplett pink wurde, und nen bssl so aussah als wäre meine graka futsch gegangen oder sowas, ob es nun an youtube liegt weiß ich nicht, jemand paar ideen?
Sehe keine Schäden oder sowas, hatte sowas auch paar mal auf'm alten PC, ist das 'normal' - oder doch eher nen Fehler / etwas defekt?
Danke im vorraus 
finde nix in der sufu ;/


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2012)

Naja, alle Treiber mal checken, ob die aktuell sind, auch mal den windows media player und auch flash aktualisieren (ich meine youtube basiert auf flash)


----------



## Taion (27. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, alle Treiber mal checken, ob die aktuell sind, auch mal den windows media player und auch flash aktualisieren (ich meine youtube basiert auf flash)


 
Adobe flash player ist aktualisiert, trotzdem besteht das Problem das immer wenn ich vollbild anmache, ich kann ganz normal Spiele zocken, doch bei youtube wird alles pink, ton läuft noch ne weile, sehe ein standbild ganz dolle pink verpixelt, wie gesagt nur beim vollbild
eher nen grafikkarten fehler oder vllt am monitor?

passiert aber auch nicht immer abundzu


----------



## svd (27. März 2012)

Ach, bei Flash Videos kann das durchaus vorkommen. Da ist weder die Grafikkarte, noch der Monitor kaputt.
Mach mal einen Rechtsklick im Video und stelle in den _Einstellungen_ des Flash Players die _Hardwarebeschleunigung aus_.
Oft reicht das schon aus, um etwaige Artefakte zu beseitigen.


----------



## Taion (30. März 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ach, bei Flash Videos kann das durchaus vorkommen. Da ist weder die Grafikkarte, noch der Monitor kaputt.
> Mach mal einen Rechtsklick im Video und stelle in den _Einstellungen_ des Flash Players die _Hardwarebeschleunigung aus_.
> Oft reicht das schon aus, um etwaige Artefakte zu beseitigen.


 
alle treiber geupdaded ist komischerweise nur bei videos, sogar bei anderen videos momentan nciht nur auf youtube, nur auf spielen noch nicht aufgetreten deswegen würde ich nen graka fehler auschließen?
und jemand eine idee ob es ein programm gibt, das festellt ob man irgendwas am pc hat an programmen oder so die das internet beeinflussen?
erst geht mein internet nach 1-2 stunen kriege ich 2-3k pings, skype sagt meine verbinung ist sehr langsam, derbe rot angezeigt dauert 15-20 sekunden bis was ankommt, kickt mich nach ner zeit so ca. 3 -5 minuten raus, und naja..
interet ports gewechselt, router mehrfach neugestartet, mein bruder hat solche probleme nicht, also eher nen kabel defekt ? oder doch was am pc?


----------



## Fraggerick (30. März 2012)

wenn er nicht läuft wie er soll: schick ihn zurück.
wenn er kaputt ist: schick ihn zurück

dafür hat man ja 14tage rückgabe recht...


----------



## svd (31. März 2012)

Hängst du denn per Ethernetkabel am Router? Oder via Drahtlosverbindung?


----------



## Taion (31. März 2012)

naja, aber wie hier ja schon gesagt wurde wird es wahrscheinlich nicht an der graka liegen, also wieso sollte ich den PC zurück schicken?
ich mein die Probleme treten ja nur auf wenn ich wie z.b. youtube oder andere seiten mit flash player oder ähnliches öffne,
mit dem Ping, denke ich auch mal ganz stark das es nichts mit dem PC zu tun hat, also weshalb zurück schicken bitte?^^

@svd ich hänge per Ethernetkabel am Router


----------



## svd (31. März 2012)

Ach so. Na, probier das mal mit der deaktivierten Hardwarebeschleunigung aus.
Keine Angst, dehalb werden die Videos nicht langsamer, oder so. Aber sie scheint nicht besonders gut implementiert zu sein.
Gegebenfalls musst du das Video danach neu starten oder die Seite neu laden.

Flash ist mir als Videoformat eher unsympatisch. Dafür aber ziemlich klein. Und qualitativ eh ausreichend für Videos kleiner Kätzchen oder die bedeutunglosen Ergüsse, ich sag mal nichts, unzähliger Menschen.


----------



## Taion (1. April 2012)

okay, hast du vllt ne idee wieso und weshalb ich so high pings bekomme?
gibt es ein online test, wo man vllt sieht wo das problem liegt?
habe unzählige test gemacht, die meisten auf englisch was nicht das problem ist, doch steht da nie was außer 'sie haben eine hohe ms' sowas in die richtung, kriege abundzu lagspikes die teilweise 5k+ sind bei spielen, ansonsten konstante 999 pings bei spielen wo 999 das cap ist, anosnten auch höher, ist nicht immer so kommt abundzu jede 2 minuten mal, bleibt auch teilweise 30 minuten bis eine stunde, habe mein zimmer umgeräumt und ne zeitlang war das kabel gequetscht, habe momentan auch kein 2nd kabel um es zu teste, also irgendwelche ideen oder so?


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2012)

Also, 2. Kabel oder anderer PC / Laptop zum testen sollte man schon haben, um sicherzugehen, was vlt. nicht die Ursache ist...


----------



## Taion (2. April 2012)

Also, mein bruder ist am 2t PC, der funktioniert einwandfrei mit dem Inernet, wie gesagt teilweise dauert sogar mozilla oder google chrome bis zu 3 minuten von öffnen einer Seite, werde wohl sonst mal ein neues kabel kaufen gehen


----------



## svd (2. April 2012)

Zum Testen kannst du das Kabel ja mal mit deinem Bruder tauschen.


----------



## Taion (2. April 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Zum Testen kannst du das Kabel ja mal mit deinem Bruder tauschen.


 
Was könnte es im schlimmsten Fall sein?
Ich mein, gibt es irgendwelche tests sonst?
es muss ja entweder das kabel oder der router sein, am PC kann es hoffentlich nicht liegen?
Soll ich irgendwas kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2012)

Ich würde Deinen PC mal da hinstellen, wo der von deinem Bruder ist, und dann dessen LAN-Kabel bei Deinem PC anschließen. Wenn das dann klappt, liegt es wohl nur an Deinem Kabel oder an der Buchse vom Router, in dem DEIN Kabel steckt.


Was auch denkbar wäre: im Router ist ein Filter aktiv, der Deinen PC blockt - aber an sich dürfte der dann gar nicht online gehen können... ^^


----------



## Taion (6. April 2012)

naja, ist irgendwie komisch .. hab da gefühl das internet will mich veralbern jetzt ging es die ganze zeit, dan wieder nicht, jetzt wieder -.-
naja und jetzt auch ncoh FPS drops bei games z.b. bei black ops gewöhnlich 160-300 fps
abundzu sind 70 fps a also minumum und teilweise in roter schrift 36-45 fps die so 20 sekunden bleiben o.o
hab das gefühl alles will mich ärgern xD

werde mal diesen 3d mark11 test durchauen und mal reinposten
momentan voll die probleme, sonst wenn man mit der maus über nen fenster ging, wird ja unten miniklein angezeigt was läuft, momentan bei black ops ist nur nen blackscreen, steam mehfrach neugestartet, wenn ich vom desktop aufs spiel gehen 27-45 fps so paar minuten, ruckelt häftig danach geht es wieder perfekt und an manchen stellen krasse FPS drops, naja wie gesagt haue mal den test durch geht momentan auch soweit das wnen ich aufm desktop bin das blackops speicherungen etc nicht weiterlädt, sondern solange wartet bis ich aufm spiel wieder bin, oder wenn ich igendwo raufjoin

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3134551;jsessionid=k08xe9vpyed65nmgeoac8pr2


----------



## Taion (6. April 2012)

hab mal den neuen treiber gedownloaded teste den dan mal morgen:
Dies ist der zweite WHQL-zertifizierte Treiber der Treiberfamilie R295 (Version 295.xx bis 299.xx).

Dieses Upgrade wird für alle GeForce Anwender empfohlen, insbesondere für Gamer, die aktuelle PC-Spiele wie Battlefield 3, Blacklight: Retribution, Diablo III, Mass Effect 3 oder The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim spielen wollen. Diese Treiber liefern exklusive Leistungs- und Qualitätssteigerungen für GeForce Grafikprozessoren und sind Microsoft WHQL-zertifiziert.

Neu bei Version 296.10

    Fügt Unterstützung für den neuen GeForce GTX 560 SE Grafikprozessor hinzu.
    Aktualisiert die PhysX System Software auf Version 9.12.0213.
    Verbessert die SLI-Leistung bei folgenden PC-Spielen:
        Blacklight:Retribution – bis zu 1,8-fache Leistungssteigerung
        DiRT 3 – DX11-Profil für bessere Menüleistung aktualisiert
        Dishonored
        Dungeon Defenders
        F1 2011 – Verbesserte Leistung mit Spiel-Patch 1.2
        rFactor 2
    Unterstützung für 3D Vision für folgenden Spiele hinzugefügt:
        Dear Esther – Bewertung: Gut
        Deep Black:Reloaded – Bewertung: 3D Vision-Ready
    Zahlreiche Bugs behoben. Nähere Informationen hierzu finden Sie in den Versionshinweisen.

Highlights der Treiberfamilie R295 im Überblick
Neue Merkmale und Leistungssteigerungen im Vergleich zur WHQL-zertifizierten Treiberversion R285

    Extreme Leistungssteigerung um bis zu 45 % bei The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim − dem „am schnellsten verkauften Titel seit der Gründung von Steam“.
    Bis zu doppelte Leistung bei Mass Effect 3 mit SLI Technologie.
    Exklusive Qualitätssteigerung und Unterstützung für Ambient Occlusion für GeForce Grafikprozessoren bei Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, Diablo III und The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.
    Neue 3D Vision und SLI-Spielprofile für mehr als 50 Titel.
    Neue PhysX Software für das beste Spieleerlebnis bei Top-Spielen mit PhysX wie Alice: Madness Returns und Batman: Arkham City.
    Ermöglicht WHQL-zertifizierte Unterstützung von NVIDIA Surround für SLI-zertifizierte Intel X79 Mainboards.
    Aktualisiert den HD-Audiotreiber auf Version 1.3.12.0.


meint ihr das bringt was?


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2012)

Schadet jedenfalls nix, probier den einfach mal aus.


----------



## Taion (7. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schadet jedenfalls nix, probier den einfach mal aus.


 
bringt leider nix, hab trotzdem abundzu FPs einbrüche..
was ich als letztes gemach hab am PC ist eig nur die Energieoption geändert hab ich aber wieder auf balanciert umgestellt..
ich mein sonst 70-200+ fps und nun an manchen Stellen 40 FPs, irgendwie ist Black Ops auch ständig Schwarz unten im Bild angezeigt, lädt dauerhaft wenn ich aufm Desktop bin, Black ops spackt sowieso, all meine Pretige runter auf 0, klassenabschüsse / klasseneditor wird nicht übernommen 
also eher Black ops, oder doch die graka / pc ?


black ops einstellungen: http://i40.tinypic.com/34ybmh3.png


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2012)

Also, Prestige runter auf Null, KLassenänderungen nicht übernommen usw.  kann auf keinen Fall durch Hardwareprobleme kommen... das wird ja online bei Steam gespeichert, wie soll das gehen? ^^ 

Und was meinst Du mit "lädt wenn ich aufm Desktop bin" ? Wieso bist Du auf dem Desktop, wenn Black Ops läuft? ^^


----------



## Taion (7. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, Prestige runter auf Null, KLassenänderungen nicht übernommen usw.  kann auf keinen Fall durch Hardwareprobleme kommen... das wird ja online bei Steam gespeichert, wie soll das gehen? ^^
> 
> Und was meinst Du mit "lädt wenn ich aufm Desktop bin" ? Wieso bist Du auf dem Desktop, wenn Black Ops läuft? ^^


 
naja, angenommen mich schreibt wer in skype an oder in msn etc, da hab ich dan immer mit der maus übern icon geguckt und dn immer gesehen wenn es zuende geladen hat, also das spiel, geht auch nicht mehr ist immer nurnoch nen black screen, und wenn es eine map lädt sagen wir mal nuketown oder so dan lädt ist bis zum schluss und dan kommt das berühmte ladezeichen, lädt solnge nicht fertig bis ich wieder aufm spiel bin, es schließt ja nichtmal black ops, abundzu speichert black ops die datein, dan geh ich aufn desktop, nichtml das macht er mehr ..
und inwiefen hardwaepobleme? hab mich bei diversen foren schon erkundigt und ist öftes augetreten, und wie du sagtest ja er übernimmt NICHTS mehr, viele sagten auf die prestige zurück kommen die man eins war dan sollte es klppen.. und naja bei solchen fps 40+ ist schon krass .. sowas hatt ich nie gehabt, und dan ruckelt es ja auch sehr krass.
hb ja den test gemacht, der lief diesml bese als die ganzen anderen sagt uch nicht mehr das aneblich der treiber falsch sei bei der graka..
also liegt es echt an der graka bzw an meinem pc? oder irgendwo eine falsche einstellungen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. April 2012)

Welche Meldung kommt/kam be ideiner Karte denn genau?


----------



## Taion (7. April 2012)

wie meinst das zocker, welche meldung?
das war der test: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 score: P4616 3DMarks
hat nur gesagt treiber neu updaten, hab ich auch getan..
das ging so plötzlich von 1 tag aufn anderen o.o

hat das was zu sagen: 

Intel Core i5-2500K Processor Performance:
Performance: 	

Star rating info
3DMark CPU Score: 	7170 ?
kann ich auch beim test sehen wieviel score meiner hat?


----------

